# Celebrities and their Fendis



## scarlett_2005

Since we have a thread with celebs and their vuittons. I thought it would be fun to have a thread with celebs and their fendi's.







Gwen









Gwen again


----------



## janice

OMG!!!!!I nearly fell off my chair the white and red spy is totally pimp!!! I haven't seen that one yet. luv it, need it, want it, gotta have it.....thanks for the pics


----------



## scarlett_2005

Madonna






Paris






Jlo





Hailey Duff






Jlo again


----------



## H_addict

*Madonna*:




*Victoria Beckham*:


----------



## fendigal

I like this thread!  Anymore pictures?


----------



## H_addict

*Nicole Richie*:


----------



## H_addict

*Carmen*:


----------



## H_addict

*Paris with Spy bags*:


----------



## H_addict

*Paris with Fendi clutches*:


----------



## H_addict

*Nicky*:

























*SJP*:


----------



## fendigal

I don't like that one SJP has, it looks like she killed a crocodile or something.  The colors are blah.


----------



## NikNak022

What spy is Paris carrying in the last two pictures of her? I know it is a zucca but there is no front flap. I would say it is the spy satchel, however, it looks to be close to the same size as original spy. I have the spy satchel and it looks much smaller than that.


----------



## H_addict

fendigal said:
			
		

> I don't like that one SJP has, it looks like she killed a crocodile or something. The colors are blah.


You are making me LOL!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

NikNak022 said:
			
		

> What spy is Paris carrying in the last two pictures of her? I know it is a zucca but there is no front flap. I would say it is the spy satchel, however, it looks to be close to the same size as original spy. I have the spy satchel and it looks much smaller than that.


 
Does she just have it turned the wrong way?


----------



## Iluvbags

LV_addict said:
			
		

> *Anna*:


 

is this the honey colored spy from this season or is it another similar color from a past season?   

I must know!!! I like, I like !!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Ashley Olsen






Lilo






Madonna


----------



## TammyD

Is that Sharon Stone with a B.Fendi? I feel like shoooting myself - I BOUGHT a B.Fendi. Now it feels like such an *urgh* bag. I don't like Sharon Stone.


----------



## bagcrazee

does victoria beckham have the cherry/bordeaux spy? i love, i love....


----------



## H_addict

Here is another pic of her Spy (I am not sure about the color):


----------



## H_addict

*Nicky*:


----------



## Superqueen

Camilla Al Fayed with a B Bag





Lindsay Lohan with a B Bag





Lindsay Lohan with a 'Linda' Selleria bag





Then Lindsay Lohan with a leather and a silver Spies!


----------



## Superqueen

Some other Fendis...

Italian actress Maria Grazia Cucinotta
Socialite Fe Fendi with matching embroidered boots and 'Bag It Mini'
Fergie
Liv Tyler
Tilda Swinton with a 'Vanity' bag


----------



## Superqueen

Linda Evangelista in the Fendi ad campaign with a 'Linda' Selleria Bag
Lindsay Lohan with a 'Chef Bag' in white
Lindsay Lohan with a 'Chef Bag' in gold
Ashlee Simpson with a 'Vanity' bag


----------



## angelinaballerina

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> is this the honey colored spy from this season or is it another similar color from a past season?
> 
> I must know!!! I like, I like !!!


 
I think that may be the cognac from a previous season. I've seen that picture before and if I recall correctly it was sometime last summer before the honey was out.


----------



## Superqueen

Jessica Simpson with
- a white Spy
- a beaded Baguette
- a 'Vanity' bag


----------



## mewlicious

Those Fendi clutches look so fun. Makes me tempted to buy one. Thanks for posting the great pics scarlett!


----------



## scarlett_2005

mewlicious said:
			
		

> Those Fendi clutches look so fun. Makes me tempted to buy one. Thanks for posting the great pics scarlett!


 
Your welcome! Thank you to superqueen, and LV_addict for also posting pics! I love looking at the different Fendi styles. I'll probably post more when I get home from my class.


----------



## Pelinaka

I would love to see someone carrying the White '06 Spy bag


----------



## Iluvbags

angelinaballerina said:
			
		

> I think that may be the cognac from a previous season. I've seen that picture before and if I recall correctly it was sometime last summer before the honey was out.


 
Oh.  That makes since.  I've seen pics of the honey and it didnt look as bold as the one in this pic

Thanks


----------



## Pelinaka

^^ Ooh that one is nice too! Thanks LV_Addict


----------



## H_addict

*Victoria Beckham* in Fendi belt:


----------



## shu

I REALLY like the Fendi B. belts...on both Victoria and Lilo. Does anyone know the retail for them? I've been looking for a wide belt for seemingly forever!


----------



## pursemama

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> is this the honey colored spy from this season or is it another similar color from a past season?
> 
> I must know!!! I like, I like !!!


 
I believe that's the Cognac, the lighting kinda made it look really orangey.


----------



## janice

OHHHHH! I just love the vanity!!!


----------



## melina

...nobody with the hobo spy?
Thank you for your pictures

Melina


----------



## hannah*

here are pictures of keira knightley with her spy hobo:


----------



## Sunshine

Im not a celeb...but isnt my new bag celeb worthy???​


----------



## texaschic231

more Spys....


----------



## Sunshine

I think the Hilton girls are kind of fun ( and a mess) however, UGLIEST toes I have ever seen.....the second toe is LONG!! EWWWWWW)


----------



## H_addict

I   Keira!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

Sunshine said:
			
		

> I think the Hilton girls are kind of fun ( and a mess) however, UGLIEST toes I have ever seen.....the second toe is LONG!! EWWWWWW)


 
Ha ha ha .  ROFL   

Too funny Sunshine.  I always look at toes too!


----------



## melina

Thank you!
Melina


----------



## rochasgirl

Sunshine said:
			
		

> Im not a celeb...but isnt my new bag celeb worthy???​


It is worthy of celeb status!!!!!    

Is that the view of your house? Wow, it's so beautiful with the sea view!!!!!!!!


----------



## texaschic231

wow. I agree. Such a beautiful view~!


----------



## H_addict

*Another one of Vicky B with her Spy*:


----------



## abandonedimages

I kind of like the way Lindsay dresses. Its cute and unique. People say she cant match worth s**t, but its kind of like her way of saying, "Who cares? I'm cute, and make it look good, so F you" Haha.

This ladies face in the background cracked me up though -


----------



## texaschic231

pregnant and beautiful Gwen and her lovely Spy:


----------



## rochasgirl

I love Lindsay's Fendi jacket with the B.Fendi belt!!


----------



## jennifleur

Awww! I love Gwen to bits! I love her bag AND her doggie!
Our little Malties look like twins! lol


----------



## H_addict

Gwen def. LOVES her SPYs!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I LOVE Gwen's spys!
The white & Red is to die for!


----------



## texaschic231

cute Bbag....but then again, EVERYTHING looks great on Reese...


----------



## Roo

Here is Madonna, circa 2000 wearing the beaded baguette I bought recently (and posted about in a thread here)... You can't really see all of it, just some of it though.


----------



## texaschic231

s'more celebs and fendi spys


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I love the B Belt!

I want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reese has great black on black B Bag


----------



## TammyD

texaschic231 said:
			
		

> cute Bbag....but then again, EVERYTHING looks great on Reese...



I agree. I love Reese Witherspoon. She's so down-to-earth natural.


----------



## pursefaerie

i just LOVE this picture.... she is so stylish


----------



## koalaph

yes, I also love lindsay's white b belt!


----------



## estherriver

I can't believe that in just a quick glance through this thread I have become alarmingly obsessed with the Spy bag.  Do they come in different sizes?  Must investigate...


----------



## REYNALD0C

Errf I love those B belts!

Haha Lindsay Lohan has that Spy that looks like a metal dish scrubber!

OH! And Ashely Olsen is another case of CWFs! (Celebs with fakes) That spy has zucca all over, its only supposed to be in the middle! How could she wear that to a Fendi event?


----------



## SpecialK

LV_addict said:
			
		

> *Victoria Beckham* in Fendi belt:


 
VICTORIA BECKHAM IS MY FASHION IDOL!!!!!!!!!!    


This is soooo my style but WHY cant I look like that in white pants!!! Oh, diet here I come!


----------



## bag.lover

Paris Hilton with Fendi B Bag
(source: http://celebritysource.blogspot.com/)


----------



## Iluvbags

LV_addict said:
			
		

> *Madonna*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Victoria Beckham*:


 

is this the cognac spy that madonna's wearing?

Why does it look so good on her?  i've seen this bag in PF members showcase's before.

I even think I saw this IRL once:blink: .  
Hmmm.   I like it.

Must log off now


----------



## TammyD

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> is this the cognac spy that madonna's wearing?
> 
> Why does it look so good on her? i've seen this bag in PF members showcase's before.
> 
> I even think I saw this IRL once:blink: .
> Hmmm. I like it.
> 
> Must log off now


 
Madonna's carrying the dark brown spy, not cognac.


----------



## Iluvbags

TammyD said:
			
		

> Madonna's carrying the dark brown spy, not cognac.


 

Oh.    thanks


----------



## squsihy

REYNALD0C said:
			
		

> Errf I love those B belts!
> 
> Haha Lindsay Lohan has that Spy that looks like a metal dish scrubber!
> 
> OH! And Ashely Olsen is another case of CWFs! (Celebs with fakes) That spy has zucca all over, its only supposed to be in the middle! How could she wear that to a Fendi event?


 
agree LOVE b-belt... btu soo pricey.. for a BELT! owww

hahahaaa.. dish scrubber! ahhahahaha


----------



## H_addict

Madonna:


----------



## Roo

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Madonna:


 
She has always loved baguettes.  Unfortunately I have to let my prized find go     My friend has offered me her vintage Hermes Kelly and I can't keep both.


----------



## H_addict

Roo, I think you are making a really good trade off there!!! Don't feel bad! I'd choose vintage Kelly over a Fendi baguette any day!


----------



## cocochick

Nicole looks so gorgeous. the bag looks awesome on her.


----------



## miss alice

thank you scarlett and all the ladies who posted great pics..they are soo fun!! hehee...


----------



## miss alice

bag.lover said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton with Fendi B Bag
> (source: http://celebritysource.blogspot.com/)



OMG, paris is wearing MY DRESS?!?! ugghh.....out of all the people in the world, WHY HER?!?!!? yuck!


----------



## Iluvbags

REYNALD0C said:
			
		

> Errf I love those B belts!
> 
> Haha Lindsay Lohan has that Spy that looks like a metal dish scrubber!
> 
> OH! And Ashely Olsen is another case of CWFs! (Celebs with fakes) That spy has zucca all over, its only supposed to be in the middle! How could she wear that to a Fendi event?


 
Actually there WAS a spy made with Zucca print all over.  Her bag is real


----------



## aprild

Actress Nia Long


----------



## mischa

REYNALD0C said:
			
		

> Errf I love those B belts!
> 
> *Haha Lindsay Lohan has that Spy that looks like a metal dish scrubber!*
> 
> OH! And Ashely Olsen is another case of CWFs! (Celebs with fakes) That spy has zucca all over, its only supposed to be in the middle! How could she wear that to a Fendi event?


 

hahahahaha!!!!it's so true!!


----------



## Pelinaka

Nia Long - wow she is working that Metallic Spy bag - love it!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

jane jackson with her python spy


----------



## Bag Fetish

I love the bag!


----------



## Iluvbags

aprild said:
			
		

> Actress Nia Long


 


See.  I thought this bag was too big to carry out at night (on the town).

But she looks fab!!!

Hmm.  Going out for drinks and dancing this evening......should I debut my silver/gold spy tonight?  I'm afraid.


----------



## H_addict

^^^I would be afraid too! I wouldn't let it leave my side!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

LV_addict said:
			
		

> ^^^I would be afraid too! I wouldn't let it leave my side!!!


 

ha ha ha 

i never took it out that night.  Too chicken.  Plus I'm still undecided about keeping it.  I want to keep it  but can I afford it is the question.


----------



## H_addict

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> ha ha ha
> 
> i never took it out that night. Too chicken. Plus I'm still undecided about keeping it. I want to keep it but can I afford it is the question.


Yes, but can you afford NOT to keep it?!  We are the wrong crowd to ask if you want the logical answer!!!


----------



## star3777

Use your purse and enjoy it, you will love it even more with the memories!!!


----------



## fendigal

Well, tomorrow I am using my cognac Spy bag.  I just ordered a new one with flowers in the light brown.  It should be coming from Saks soon, I hope there isn't a delay.
I love the metallic one Lilo has, I would kill for that girl's wardrobe!!


----------



## ShoooSh

*Jamie-Lynn Sigler  with her Honey Spy.. *

does her spy have redish spots? or im imaginning it?:blink:


----------



## Chloe_concord

Chloe said:
			
		

> *Jamie-Lynn Sigler  with her Honey Spy.. *
> 
> does her spy have redish spots? or im imaginning it?:blink:


Yes, Is aw that in the 2nd pic. maybe a water stain?


----------



## H_addict

^^^ Yes, I see it too!


----------



## ShoooSh

Claudia SHiffer with her Spy  she looks Gorgeous


----------



## H_addict

^^^Yes, she is!!!


----------



## H_addict

1. Amanda Bynes
2. Carla Fendi
3. Coleen McLoughlin
4. JLo
5. MK Olsen
6. Nicole Richie
7. Sharon Stone
8. Sharon Stone


----------



## ShoooSh

Look at Carla Fendi's Mink Spy  + Sharon's Spy in the 2nd pic
*faints*


----------



## H_addict

Coleen McLoughlin


----------



## H_addict

Abigail Clancy


----------



## rainbow_rose

Lovin' Abigail's bag! xxx


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Hey I've gathered some really good images of some Celebs with their Fendi's! *
*Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton have quite a collection!*
*xxx Enjoy! xxx*

*Mischa B -*
http://www.mischastyle.com/images/barton52.jpg
http://www.mischastyle.com/images/mischa91.jpg
http://www.mischastyle.com/images/129.jpg
*Ashlee S * 
http://style.hollywood.com/images/21.jpg
*Carmen Electra -* 
http://www.carmenstyle.org/images/192.jpg
*Hilary D *
http://www.hilarystyle.org/images/15.jpg
http://www.hilarystyle.org/images/fendibag.jpg
http://www.hilarystyle.org/images/brownfendispy.jpg
*Jessica S *
http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/304.jpg
http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/875.jpg
http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/964.jpg
http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/1296.jpg
http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/1610.jpg
*Olsens * 
http://www.mary-kateandashleystyle.com/images/23.jpg
http://www.mary-kateandashleystyle.com/images/26.jpg
http://www.mary-kateandashleystyle.com/images/56.jpg
*Lindsay Lohan *
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/lindsay23gx.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/116.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/116.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/142.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/179.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/299.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/406.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/307.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/lohan-shopping2.jpg
http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/0077e1689nv.jpg
*Nicky Hilton * 
http://www.nickystyle.com/images/fjdjex.jpg
http://www.nickystyle.com/images/157.jpg
http://www.nickystyle.com/images/179.jpg
http://www.nickystyle.com/images/321.jpg
http://www.nickystyle.com/images/320.jpg
http://www.nickystyle.com/images/328.jpg
*Paris Hilton *
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/657.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/530.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/672.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/850.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/591.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/parishilton-shades2.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/612.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/719.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/531.jpg
http://parisfashion.hollywood.com/images/philton-nightout11.jpg
_*Nicole Richie *_ 
http://nicolestyle.hollywood.com/images/438.jpg
http://nicolestyle.hollywood.com/images/172.jpg
http://nicolestyle.hollywood.com/images/249.jpg
_*Rachel Bilson *_ 
http://www.rachelstyle.org/images/rachel31.jpg
http://www.rachelstyle.org/images/rachel56.jpg
http://www.rachelstyle.org/images/rachel36.jpg
*Sienna Miller * 
http://www.siennastyle.org/images/27.jpg

*Rose xxxxxx*


----------



## goodmornin

wow.. i can't believe i just went through all those stars with fendi's that rainbow_rose put up!

Great effort!!

hm.. after all these - i think my favs must be those small boxy clutches, and claudia schiffer's beautiful spy at the world cup.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*No probs Goodmoornin! I'm glad u enjoyed lookin at the pix! *
*Rose xxx*


----------



## sweetpea

isn't the zucca spy satchel (with secret coin pouch) just as big as the other spy satchels? does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Kristen

I wasnt really a fan of the Fendi Spy until I stepped into this thread! I must have one now!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Kelly Rowland from Destiny's Child with the petrol Fendi Spy


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Beyonce and the sequined Fendi Spy


----------



## janice

Grrr!


----------



## janice

LV_addict said:
			
		

> *Paris with Fendi clutches*:


ooooo i have the gold one Paris is rocking in the first two picks!!! woohoo!


----------



## Greendrv

^^ Yeah, it's called the Fendi vanity and super luxe!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I love the bag!


 
Is the bag snake skin??


----------



## Bossy

Irene you are the picture queen, so is rainbow, Thank you!


----------



## H_addict

Some of footballer's wives with their Fendi bags:


----------



## H_addict

One more:


----------



## H_addict

And more:


----------



## Greendrv

LOOKINGOOD35 said:
			
		

> Is the bag snake skin??


Yup, it's python.


----------



## Cheryl24

Brooke Shields.  I love her little girl's shoes!!


----------



## H_addict

More pics of Victoria Beckham and her SPY!!! I LOVE that color!!!


----------



## Khoipond89

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## LisaG719

^^^^ That is a gorgeous outfit!


----------



## H_addict

Khoipond89 said:
			
		

> Jamie Lynn Sigler


I can't see.


----------



## TammyD

I love green on Brooke Shields. And she looks happy.


----------



## H_addict

Simone & Michael Ballack (I spy a denim SPY attached to her carry-on):


----------



## LisaG719

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Simone & Michael Ballack (I spy a denim SPY attached to her carry-on):


 
Good Eye! I love how the spy coordinates with her jeans perfectly...


----------



## Pink*Petunia

LV_addict said:
			
		

>


 
I love Victoria's jeans!  Anyone know what style they are??


----------



## angstofgumby

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Simone & Michael Ballack (I spy a denim SPY attached to her carry-on):



Had you not pointed that out I never would have noticed the Spy.  I was way too busy looking at Michael Ballack to notice the woman at all.


----------



## Cheryl24

Ashlee Simpson...


----------



## H_addict

SJP with her python SPY and some other Fendi bag:


----------



## Greendrv

^^ I just _love_ that python spy!


----------



## Twinklette

Oooh Brooke has the green spy too!  OMG I  that bag.




			
				luvpurses24 said:
			
		

> Brooke Shields. I love her little girl's shoes!!


----------



## H_addict

Jolin Tsai with honey SPY and baby one


----------



## angy

the honey spy bag is such a beauty!!


----------



## H_addict

Ms. Duff with her SPY:


----------



## H_addict

Cristina Parodi


----------



## H_addict

Hilary with a GORGEOUS SPY!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

I don't know what happened to my pics of Ashlee & her Spy in post #123.  I'll try to repost if the pics are still available.


----------



## slowlyfading

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Hilary with a GORGEOUS SPY!!!


 
what a nice bag!


----------



## H_addict

Noemie Lenoir with green SPY


----------



## H_addict

More of Hilary and her sis:


----------



## H_addict

Sharon Stone with honey SPY:


----------



## H_addict

Camilla Al Fayed with green SPY:


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Ashley with black spy


----------



## H_addict

MK Olsen with Fortuny SPY:


----------



## Danica

Awesome pics! LV_addict you are the celeb pic goddess!!! Thank you thank you!


----------



## olg4

Danica said:
			
		

> Awesome pics! LV_addict you are the celeb pic goddess!!! Thank you thank you!


 
I know!!! I was about to say the same thing!! LV_addict,where did you get all the celebs with spy bags pics? I wanna see more!  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## H_addict

I find them on dif. celebrity gossip sites! I try and post them as soon as I find them!


----------



## Pelinaka

Yes, thank you for the pics Irene! I love Al Fayed's green spy   She is gorgeous!


----------



## TammyD

Great pictures!!!


----------



## H_addict

Some more of the Olsen twins:


----------



## scarlett_2005

Danica said:
			
		

> Awesome pics! LV_addict you are the celeb pic goddess!!! Thank you thank you!


 
I too agree!! I have been way too lazy lately too look for pics! Thank you LV_addict!


----------



## angy

Damned I do really love the spy bag! gorgeous!

but those little girls look really unhappy


----------



## H_addict

MK and Ashley:


----------



## icechick

Wow, great pic of the fortuny spy but I can't help it, every time I see MK I just wanna hose her down and give her a good scrubbing.


----------



## blondeirene

I Love That B Belt On Lindsiy Anyone Know Where I Can Buy From?

Please, Please Help Me 
I'm So In Love With The Belt
Thanks


----------



## H_addict

Another one of Victoria Beckham with her FABULOUS SPY:


----------



## H_addict

Kim Stewart with black SPY:


----------



## H_addict

Nikki Hilton:


----------



## H_addict

Colleen McLoughlin
Erica Christensen
Gwen Stefani
JLo
Keira Knightley


----------



## H_addict

LLo:


----------



## H_addict

JLo's SPY =


----------



## H_addict

Mischa Barton with green SPY:


----------



## Danica

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Kim Stewart with black SPY:



Kim Stewart looks like a trannie right there.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Camilla Al Fayed.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kimberley Stewart.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Pink_Babe

LV_ADDICT, Most of the pictures you are posting have already been posted, its just making this thread longer with repeat picutures.


----------



## H_addict

Oops, SORRY!:shame:


----------



## chloe-babe

hmm, Pink Babe, perhaps you should keep your first posts positive and friendly  , we have mods here to delete duplicate pictures, if and when they think necessary, its an unnecessary post. I adore the bags she has listed, so thank you LV addict, duplicated or not  .


----------



## Pink_Babe

O no chloe_babe, I didn't mean to offent LV_addict, in fact quite the opposite, I was just telling her because if she would have seen that the pics have already been posted she would have saved herself time. And it doesn't matter however long i've been here i'm entitled to say an opinion.


----------



## olg4

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> hmm, Pink Babe, perhaps you should keep your first posts positive and friendly  , we have mods here to delete duplicate pictures, if and when they think necessary, its an unnecessary post. I adore the bags she has listed, so thank you LV addict, duplicated or not  .


 
Yes, THANK YOU LV_ADDICT!!!


----------



## Pink_Babe

olg4 said:
			
		

> Yes, THANK YOU LV_ADDICT!!!


 
OMG, telling someone that they have repated pictures, is not being unfriendly! All i'm trying to do is save someone some time!


----------



## chloe-babe

Pink_Babe said:
			
		

> O no chloe_babe, I didn't mean to offent LV_addict, in fact quite the opposite, I was just telling her because if she would have seen that the pics have already been posted she would have saved herself time. And it doesn't matter however long i've been here i'm entitled to say an opinion.


 
Its just the way it came accross Pink Babe 
It sounded like you were not in the least bit appreciative of the pics being posted, but rather they were an unnecessary distraction to you  

When a thread is sometimes this long, you often get to see a few piccies more than once, but I for one welcome it as I forget some of the earliest piccies, but they will be picked up by a Moderator if they decide too many pictures are similar  
Sometimes, maybe things come out different on type, to how you meant them in your head


----------



## harlem_cutie

goodness how did I miss this wonderful thread. I  Spy bags but they look so weird on me. I'm kicking myself that I didn't buy the petrol spy when it first came out  :shame:


----------



## Cheryl24

Tori Spelling


----------



## Bagasms

I love all the pictures that were posted, keep em coming, duplicated or not!


----------



## H_addict

Madonna with SPY bag:


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Madonna with SPY bag:


 
 Damn she's got some cut arms.  Spy isnt bad either  
I was looking at them on the weekend and i'm in


----------



## Ronja

Only seen om Liv once. Maybe it just wasen´t her.




Ronja


----------



## Ronja

Her Fendi in big pics..



I found a bigger pics of her Fendi bag when she attented The Fendi Flagship store opening, New York, November 3rd 2005




Ronja


----------



## LisaG719

^^^I love the color combo on that spy!


----------



## RoseMary

Cassandra Ventura aka Cassie


----------



## Bagasms

Here are some more celebs carrying Fendi's:


----------



## Cheryl24

Ronja said:
			
		

> Her Fendi in big pics..
> View attachment 46708
> 
> 
> I found a bigger pics of her Fendi bag when she attented The Fendi Flagship store opening, New York, November 3rd 2005
> View attachment 46709
> 
> 
> 
> Ronja


 
I've never seen that particular Spy.  It's gorgeous!!!  The two colors compliment each other wonderfully!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Jlo


----------



## angy

oh my gosh jlo is always so amazing. I use to wanted to be her, because my husband had a crush on her. Hard really hard because I'm absolutly not a jlo.
now he have a crush on Marion Cotillard, best for me, I have the same blue eyes!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Gwen and Tori


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh dear...that's not a very good picture of Gwen.  She looks scary.ush:


----------



## jadoret

At least the bag still looks good!


----------



## kristal

What color is Tori's bag? And yes, Gwen who is always gorgeous, does look a little scary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I believe Tori's is the chocolate color.


----------



## BTBF




----------



## ShoooSh

Js


----------



## bag.lover

(source: Your Celebrity Source)
Jessica Simpson & black Spy


----------



## H_addict

Victoria Beckham (sorry if posted):


----------



## Cheryl24

Nicky Hilton


----------



## H_addict

Kelly Osbourne with metallic SPY:


----------



## kristal

The metallic is such a beautiful bag! I want one!!!! Kelly looks cute too!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Socialites at Louis Vuitton AUTUMN/WINTER 2006-7 PARIS.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## H_addict

Rose, you find the best pics!!! Thank you for posting, everyone!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Rose, you find the best pics!!! Thank you for posting, everyone!!!


 
*Aw, Thanx Irene! Thats so sweet!  *
*I love all your VB pix, totally gorgeous, keep up the good work!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jessica Biel with the Fendi Clutch Megs posted in the Blog entry a while back.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Cat Deely, (First two Pix) and Shannen Doherty (Last two Pix)*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Actress Charlotte Rampling.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## fendigal

Is this a Spy, OMG it looks so gorgeous!! http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=55911&stc=1&d=1155950319


----------



## rainbow_rose

fendigal said:
			
		

> Is this a Spy, OMG it looks so gorgeous!! http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=55911&stc=1&d=1155950319


 
*Isn't it totally TDF Fendigal?*
*Apparently it was a limited edition spy, known as the Silver Crackled Suedy Spy, It runs for about $5,800 and there are only around 15 of them availiable for the U.S.A, of course LiLo would have one lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## fendigal

Only $5800?  LOL.  It is totally gorgeous.  It is depressing to know there aren't that many available.


----------



## Greendrv

^^ and our fellow tpf'er *uaeyah* is one of the lucky 15.  You can see her TDF pics in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/fendi-crackled-suede-spy-9065.html


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicole Henry, wife of football player Thierry Henry.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## H_addict

A. Simpson with SPY:


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## RoseMary

*Jamie-Lynn Sigler*


----------



## H_addict

Keira Knightley (SIP):


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## H_addict

Madonna:


----------



## Cheryl24

Another view of Sharon Stone's Spy from a previous post


----------



## lordguinny

Cristina with her Fendi Bbag.


----------



## Cheryl24

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Cheryl24

Angie Harmon


----------



## angy

LV_addict said:


> JLo's SPY =







I loooooove Jlo on this one, and her spy yum!


----------



## handbag addict

Rchel Zoe. I don't know if you consider her a celeb but i do!!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Another pic of Jessica's FABULOUS B-bag!*
*She is also wearing a Fendi Jacket.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Ashlee Simpson outside the Cambridge with her mom before her performance (10/02/06)


----------



## H_addict

*Kim* *Kardashian*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kim Kardashian.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## ShoooSh

i  Kim's style ...


----------



## H_addict

Ashley O and ONE HOT croc Fendi!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Irene ..    OMG ... it Looks


----------



## scarlett_2005

Omg! That crocodile bag is tdf!!


----------



## H_addict

Another one of *Kim* *Kardashian *(sorry if posted already):


----------



## jae

NikNak022 said:


> What spy is Paris carrying in the last two pictures of her? I know it is a zucca but there is no front flap. I would say it is the spy satchel, however, it looks to be close to the same size as original spy. I have the spy satchel and it looks much smaller than that.


 

Hi NikNak! the bag that Paris is carrying is called the baby spy. its similar to the spy although it has no front flap and is smaller than the original size of the spy bag.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Paris Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Christina Milian.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Cheryl24

Lauren Graham


----------



## Cheryl24

Colleen McLoughlin


----------



## H_addict

*VB*:


----------



## juniormint

LV_addict said:


> *VB*:


 
What is the name of this Fendi?  I know LVs more, but I saw this pic in the Celeb section and just have to know more about this purse!


----------



## Saich2

I think its a B bag East-West really lovely bag. Think they have them on Styledrops.com


----------



## Greendrv

VB's bag is the Bis Fendi.


----------



## winona77

Claudia Schiffer out with her emroidered spy today in NYC


----------



## BTBF

winona77 said:


> Claudia Schiffer out with her emroidered spy today in NYC


 
Do you think she got it on sale at Saks.com?  Fendi - Beaded Canvas Spy Bag - Saks.com

The bag really match with her outfit.


----------



## katgrrrl

I Love Claudia's bag.  The sweater brings it out even more.  Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## Pewter

BTBF said:


> Do you think she got it on sale at Saks.com?  Fendi - Beaded Canvas Spy Bag - Saks.com
> 
> The bag really match with her outfit.



I wouldn't be suprised if she got it for free, hmpf. I've never liked that bag anyways, but she does pull it off well with her outfit.


----------



## H_addict

Mayita Emery with SPY:


----------



## nancypants

guys, who's kim kardashian? that name is soooooo familiar!!


----------



## ShoooSh

she's paris hilton's BFF .. i adore her .. her beautiness is stunnning 


irene hun, the spy in ur post is cognac/choc?


----------



## H_addict

Chloe said:


> she's paris hilton's BFF .. i adore her .. her beautiness is stunnning
> 
> 
> *irene hun, the spy in ur post is cognac/choc*?


 
I am pretty sure it's cognac.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Holly Robinson Peete


----------



## ShoooSh

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Holly Robinson Peete


 

im afraid i have to say that  like it


----------



## fatefullotus

I think HRP is beautiful and tasteful (unlike the new crop of Hollywood-ers), but in that particular pic, it looks like she can hop into that spy bag and camp out in it!


----------



## BTBF

I don't like the bag. Nothing I carry that needs to keep warm :wink

Here is a picture of the Fendi store in Rome I took last month. You can see the red one on their display window!


----------



## BTBF

Pix


----------



## katgrrrl

I honestly think that bag looks cute on her.  I still think it looks Shop Suey though.  That's not a dis by any means!  I guess what I'm tryin' to say is that it shouldn't cost nearly as much as it does.  It would be nice if Fendi had, like, a less expensive collection for that bag to be a part of.  Like what Miu Miu is to Prada.  Still fabulous, but more wallet friendly.


----------



## superstar




----------



## rainbow_rose

*J.Lo with her FABULOUS Fendi!  **xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Holly Robinson Peete


 
* YUCK! *
*xxxRosexxx*​


----------



## nerdbox01

rainbow_rose said:


> *J.Lo with her FABULOUS Fendi!  **xxxRosexxx*


 
She always looks so amazing


----------



## nancypants

any more celeb pics?


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01

looks like may be old pic - sorry if it is a repeat


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## Cheryl24

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cheryl24

Jessica Simpson


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## Cheryl24

Cassie


----------



## Litigatrix

nancypants said:


> guys, who's kim kardashian? that name is soooooo familiar!!


She's also the daughter of one of OJ's lawyers


----------



## Lainey

Nice pics!  I want a spy bag!  LOL


----------



## janice

this thread!


----------



## janice

i  this bag!


----------



## nerdbox01

Love all spies! Now the baby zucca is my new obsession, even though it's an old bag!


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## J Star

More Please!


----------



## Saich2

OMG those pictures are brilliant, thanks so much for posting them. Have to say think the black looks stunning. Also the rare Cognac with sequins to die for


----------



## angy

mmmmmyeah...I'm not a fan of the sequined cognac... ptfff yeah right nobody believes you girl. Ok Big Big fan of this one, I admit it!


----------



## thestarsgarb

^^I know, I go "visit" the cognac sequins on the Spy list regularly - love, love, love it!!!


----------



## nancypants

thanks for posting pictures. i love seeing them in action!


----------



## JennyBean

Is the bag she's carrying still available???  Thanks!


----------



## nerdbox01

^^^there's another thread in the Fendi subforum titled Baby Zucca Spy.  I think someone said they saw it at their local Bloomingdales.  I'm sure if you call Fendi or called around you'd be able to locate it.


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01

not celebs, but still cute


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## katgrrrl

Hey Nerdie, thanx for all the fantastic photos!  Fendi heaven!


----------



## katgrrrl

nerdbox01 said:


>


THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS PHOTO!  I remember seein' it before.  I swore it was here, but then I couldn't find it.  I love this color spy!  And it looks so nice with her coat.  I...I...I think I want this to be my next spy.  But, I still love the blue...  Oh...  I gotta hit the lotto


----------



## Saich2

OMG this pictures are brilliant, where do you get them all from are they in US mags.


----------



## nerdbox01

I get the pics off the web when I'm bored, haha


----------



## katgrrrl

Nerdbox, just wanted to thank you again!  Those are some great pix!  So sweet of you to take the time to put 'em up here for us


----------



## icyblue48

have any celebs carried the baulotto? im looking for one with the white handles and brown zucca body!


----------



## nerdbox01

Ur welcome Katgrrrl! I just wish there were more pics of celebs carrying fendi bags - they're hard to come by.  

icyblue - will try to find a pic of the baulotto


----------



## BagAngel

Great pics thanks my favs are the cherry, the hologram & I am patiently waiting for the Blueberry!


----------



## Barbiedoll

Ashley bag is HAUTEEEE !!!! and Kim K loves her style tx for the post Irene


----------



## smalinee

Thanks. I always come by this thread.. Love it!!  


nerdbox01 said:


> I get the pics off the web when I'm bored, haha


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## katgrrrl

Oooooooooooh, I want Gwen's bag!  I'm lovin' that color.


----------



## angy

Yeah Gwen is the reason Why I love so much the spy!


----------



## Saich2

She has the Cognac and sequin TDF


----------



## H_addict

These are probably re-posts but here are two of my favorite Spy bags:

*Cognac*






*Sequin Cognac*


----------



## Saich2

OMG I wish I could get my hands on that Cognac/sequin one.


----------



## Saich2

LV bad bad girl posting this bag I cannot stop looking at it now....LOL   I soooooooooooo want this.


----------



## angy

Cool honey! breath deap breath close your eyes. Imagine you got this spy! BUT DON'T BUY!

Damned! leave some purses for us girls!


----------



## nancypants

saich - do you use your spys everyday?


----------



## Saich2

I wish Angy I could buy it. This is one of them spys that never come up for sale. I only know of 2 people who have this bag not including Celebs.

Nancypants - No very rarely use my spys, I am very protective of them, I use my Chocolate when I go to London, the others only for very very special occasions.


----------



## angy

You're right honey this one is so rare! and such a beauty!


----------



## winona77




----------



## winona77




----------



## H_addict

LOVE Pam with her Wisteria!!! JS looks like a drag queen with all that heavy make up. :s Nice spy though.


----------



## artiksun

not such a good picture of jess, but i love her blueberry spy!​


----------



## winona77

another


----------



## nancypants

^ she looks HORRIBLE~~she looks like a drag queen

but love the spy!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I love that color


----------



## nerdbox01

^^who cares about simpson!? the spy is lovely!


----------



## Saich2

Quite right Nerdbox, the spy is beautiful. Love these pictures


----------



## katgrrrl

Thanks for the pix, Nerdbox!  Love that blue spy!


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nancypants

ohh i want a white spy!!


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## Saich2

Theirs Posh with my Cherry, such lovely pictures, I was going through this thread yesterday and saw a lot of these so lovely.


----------



## pwecious_323

Don't u think the one nicole the black and white one looks fake?? does to me


----------



## Saich2

I did not think they did them in that colour, I know they did red/white and grren/white


----------



## Noha23

I LOVE Nicki Hilton's bag! (atleast I _think _it's Nicki Hilton, lol)


----------



## thestarsgarb

*nerdbox01* I love you - thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## nerdbox01

You're welcome thestarsgarb! I get excited when I find pics!  haha!


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## angy

this Cognac sequined is so fabulous!


----------



## karo

nerdbox01 said:


>


I love this Spy.


----------



## thestarsgarb

I love the pic of Hilary - I've never seen it before and I'm obsessed with her sequins spy!  Good find *nerdbox01*!


----------



## Saich2

OMG someone else with the Sequin spy. I wonder where all these Celebs get them from as they are LE

Great pictures again Nerdbox thanks


----------



## rainbow_rose

nerdbox01 said:


>


*This is Chanel.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## nerdbox01

^^yeah, i realized that after I posted and couldn't edit it. sorry! :shame:


----------



## katgrrrl

I never get tired of lookin' at Hilary Duff's seqined spy.  Thank you Nerdbox!


----------



## fatefullotus

Saich2 said:


> I did not think they did them in that colour, I know they did red/white and grren/white



I can confirm Fendi did make the spy in this color combo -- I own the same exact one.  It's slightly different in style than the red and green one, because the Spy lipstick case is not covered in the coordinating braided leather (red for red/white; green for green/white) -- it's actually glazed white leather.  But they're all from the same first season -- spring/summer '05.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Paris Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## Saich2

Love the Blueberry Jessica has


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## H_addict

*Cassie* with baby Spy:


----------



## Saich2

superstar said:


>


 





You ladies are trying to torture me, I sooooooooo love this bag


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jenny McCarthy.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

I think is looks fab in this pic.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Sienna Miller


----------



## superstar




----------



## jaqueline

hi, first of all I would like to say respect for your effort.
Do you have any idea what´s the name of the bag lindsay lohan is wearing on this pic you posted ? http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/lohan-shopping2.jpg witch fall and the name?


----------



## H_addict

jaqueline said:


> hi, first of all I would like to say respect for your effort.
> Do you have any idea what´s the name of the bag lindsay lohan is wearing on this pic you posted ? http://www.lindsaystyle.com/images/lohan-shopping2.jpg witch fall and the name?


 

Hi there,
The bag Lindsay is carrying in that picture is 

_*Crackled Suede Spy*_ 






It was a limited edition released for S/S '06 season and retailed for US$5800.00 . 

There are a couple of threads on this bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/fendi-crackled-suede-spy-9065.html?highlight=fendi+suede+spy

Fendi Crackled Suede Spy - Authentic Designer Bags, Purses and Reviews

I hope this helps.


----------



## sheherezade

Does anyone remember which spy Claudia Shiffer carried at the world cup? There was a picture in one of the first pages of this tread, but it appears to be gone.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Jessica Simpson


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## superstar




----------



## H_addict

sheherezade said:


> Does anyone remember which spy Claudia Shiffer carried at the world cup? There was a picture in one of the first pages of this tread, but it appears to be gone.


 
Yes, it was this one:


----------



## superstar




----------



## karo

Jessica


----------



## kabella9

texaschic231 said:


> more Spys....


 
Oh my gosh...that purple one Mischa Barton is carrying. I NEED IT!


----------



## sheherezade

Thanks H_addict.

Anyone know the name of Claudia's spy? I don't think I've ever seen that particular one before.
http://forum.purseblog.com/../member.php?u=1967


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran. (Sorry so big, was unable to resize!)*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*A few more smaller pics of Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen Mcloughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



**



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen McLoughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen Again, lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen McLoughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*More Coleen McLouhglin. lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## H_addict

^^^ Geez! That outfit is a little over the top.:s No?

Rose, you post the best pics!!!  Thank you and keep them coming!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

H_addict said:


> ^^^ Geez! That outfit is a little over the top.:s No?
> 
> Rose, you post the best pics!!!  Thank you and keep them coming!!!


 
*Aw, Thanks Irene!*
*I know right, although the bag is TDF! So FABULOUS!  *
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## H_addict

Yes, the tulle spy is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Saich2

Such a lovely spy. Her outfit is awful


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Ditto! Way to OTT! lol!
xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Another load of Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose




----------



## Staci B

superstar said:


>


 
Is this a small fendi spy or the big one (sorry don't know the names:shame: )


----------



## Staci B

I'm so jealous of those WAGs. They have such a beautiful collection of Fendi's.


----------



## Saich2

Brilliant pictures. thanks for posting them


----------



## tpa190108

Staci B said:


> I'm so jealous of those WAGs. They have such a beautiful collection of Fendi's.


 
Excuse my ignorance, but what is a WAG? :shame: 

Thanks for posting all these fabulous pics!


----------



## rainbow_rose

tpa190108 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a WAG? :shame:
> 
> Thanks for posting all these fabulous pics!


 
*WAGs is the term used for anyone who is married to or going out with a footballer, lol! It basically means, Wives and Girlfriends!*
*Hope this helps.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## tpa190108

rainbow_rose said:


> *WAGs is the term used for anyone who is married to or going out with a footballer, lol! It basically means, Wives and Girlfriends!*
> *Hope this helps.*
> *xxxRosexxx*


 
Ahh, that's what I was kinda thinking.  Thanks!!


----------



## Staci B

tpa190108 said:


> Ahh, that's what I was kinda thinking. Thanks!!


 
Oh and when we say football, we mean soccer


----------



## tpa190108

Staci B said:


> Oh and when we say football, we mean soccer


 
LOL, now that one I did know, but thanks!


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## H_addict

*Tilda Sventon*




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135873&stc=1&d=1172331606


----------



## Saich2

nerdbox01 said:


>


 

Sorry ladies I have been     again


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Rachel Bilson with her absolutely FABULOUS Fendi Magic Grande bag! Love, Love, Love this bag!  *
*xxxRosexxx*
*






*


----------



## H_addict

*Rachel Roy*


----------



## Baby Boo

i lvoe the scarf she has on it!! super hot!


----------



## Baby Boo

oh my god.. i just look through this entire thread..

and im in love with the spy allll over again!!! i jsut want them ALLLL!!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Paris Hilton





Star Tracks - Monday, February 26, 2007 | A NEVER-ENDING PARTY | Joel Madden, Nicole Richie, Paris Hilton : People.com


----------



## Fendi-Dear

All of these handbags.  So little money.


----------



## Saich2

nerdbox01 said:


>


 

Cannot get enough of this lovely bag


----------



## H_addict

Alex Curran


----------



## superstar

Sewon said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Tracks - Monday, February 26, 2007 | A NEVER-ENDING PARTY | Joel Madden, Nicole Richie, Paris Hilton : People.com


 

I love her bag. Does anyone know the price? And where can I get one.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Rashida Jones.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## H_addict

Another one of Hilary with her Cognac Spy:


----------



## christinexo

superstar said:


> I love her bag. Does anyone know the price? And where can I get one.


 
it's $890 & it also comes in gold


----------



## christinexo




----------



## H_addict

Ashley with my FAVE Fendi:


----------



## Saich2

Love that outfit on Ashley, Thanks for the pictures sooooo love this thread


----------



## FullyLoaded

Christina Milian











I NEED those shoes in my life- anyone have a price??


----------



## karo

Foxy Brown and her gorgeous leopard  B-bag


----------



## Lady*Blue

rainbow_rose said:


> *Rashida Jones.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I have the Cognac in the regular size & was thinking about purchasing a mini Spy. Thanks for this photo as it puts the size of the bag in perspective for me!!


----------



## thestarsgarb

Thanks *FullyLoaded*!  Christina Milian's gold shoes and clutch look amazing!


----------



## Stophle

Good Lord. After finally going through every page of this thread, I am so head over heels for the Spy. I love them all. I really think I want a black one and a colored one. The black just seems so classic. Thank you all for your hard work in finding and posting all of these for us.


----------



## Dazzle

christinexo said:


>


----------



## BTBF

rainbow_rose said:


> *Rashida Jones.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
The bag is too small for her. She looks like she is carrying her daughter's bag(if she has a daughter).


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera and her B Bag.


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

Nice to see Christina shares my love for Fendi and Balenciaga!!


----------



## thestarsgarb

Here's my fave, (also my avatar).  It's a two-for-one deal, (if you're a Balenciaga fan too).  I wish I could pull off two fab bags at once!  

Nicole Richie with her petrol spy AND white first.


----------



## Stophle

Lord the color on that Spy is gorgeous. I'm so bummed I didn't get into Fendi before  when the Petrol was still available.


----------



## Deco

I think Nicole's spy is the large green.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Stacey Keibler.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*







*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Beyonce.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kelly Rowland.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## trixX

Is Ashley Olsens stunning croc fendi custom made? I want one!


----------



## superstar




----------



## Blueberry

Sharon Stone w/ Fendi shades


----------



## Litigatrix

Sorry if this has been posted.  Some Jessica Simpson/blueberry Spy action.

At least the spy is cute??


----------



## thestarsgarb

Decophile said:


> I think Nicole's spy is the large green.


 
ush: Right you are *Deco*!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Can't see her face, but it's rapper/actress Eve holding a spy.


----------



## karo

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Saich2

FullyLoaded said:


> Can't see her face, but it's rapper/actress Eve holding a spy.


 



Thats one of the new LE spys just come out in the shops for 07 have them in New York Fendi. Stunning bag


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Ilovepurse007

I love JC's blueberry spy


----------



## Cheryl24

Nicky Hilton


----------



## karo

Paris and her B bag.


----------



## fatefullotus

I'd sooooo like to take a peek at Paris' purse closet.


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Dazzle

*travis@fendi*


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love JC's blueberry spy


She looks so much classier with darker hair!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Paris Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## fatefullotus

^---  I would be in heaven in the girl's bag closet but why why WHY can't she keep her mouth closed??  She ALWAYS has that expression, like the camera just caught her in the middle of saying, "Haaaaaaaaeeey!"  

Oh!  And that outift?  Ummmm


----------



## Cherry44

Nicky Hilton


----------



## karo

Jessica again


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley Olsen






















She sure does love this bag


----------



## oceancitygirl

More Ashley Olsen


----------



## thestarsgarb

*oceancitygirl* you rock!!!  Do you know how many of us Fendi Forum girls LOVE this bag?!?!  Yay, thanks for the many lovely pics!


----------



## Cheryl24

Hilary Duff


----------



## westwoodmama

paris hilton
via popsugar.com


----------



## westwoodmama

Sorry if repeat.


----------



## westwoodmama

paris hilton


----------



## thestarsgarb

More like Hilary Duff's bodyguard!  

Why on Earth, when you get a fab bag, would you have someone else carry it for you?!?!  Is it just me, or isn't that the best part of having a bag?



luvpurses24 said:


> Hilary Duff


----------



## westwoodmama




----------



## j'aime_vuitton

westwoodmama said:


> paris hilton



I love that baguette. Is it the Mirror line like LV?


----------



## Karenada

Abigail Clancy ( Peter Crouch's Girlfriend who plays for the England Team)


----------



## fastcat91

Hilary Duff with Duffle Bag

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w191/fastcat91/128.jpg


Sorry didn't see that someone already posted this!


----------



## Karenada

Coleen Mcoughlin (Fendi Belt)


----------



## Karenada

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Model Snejana Onopka.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*

*


----------



## Karenada

Ashlee Simpson (on the left not a really good view)


----------



## Nefredity

Better pic of the bag (b-bag)


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sarah Jessica Parker.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## FullyLoaded

Kimora Lee


----------



## H_addict

*Keira Knightley*


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## FullyLoaded

Lil Kim- Fendi dress


----------



## baglady.1

I don't think I needed that photo of Lil Kim.  

Guess it goes to show, if you have lots of money and no taste or shame...you can run around NAKED in public in an expensive designer dress, and STILL look like H**L


----------



## Nefredity




----------



## Cheryl24

Jennifer Finnigan


----------



## H_addict

Sorry if this is a re-post but I can stare at this bag FOREVER!!!


----------



## karo

Dazzle said:


>


I love the colour of this bag.


----------



## H_addict

^^^ You know, it's grown on me as well. I think it looks really nice with what she is wearing too!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Fe Fendi.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## Litigatrix

rainbow_rose said:


> *Fe Fendi.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



this bag looks off to me, but maybe I am imagining it


----------



## caruava

karo said:


> I love the colour of this bag.



Jomashop is selling it for 50% off, hurry!


----------



## Saich2

H_addict said:


> Sorry if this is a re-post but I can stare at this bag FOREVER!!!


 



Love this outfit, killer heels


----------



## oceancitygirl

Mary-Kate Olsen









Ashley Olsen


----------



## fashion_guru86

FullyLoaded said:


> Lil Kim- Fendi dress


 
I would be so terrified wearing this dress, praying that it wouldn't be windy


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley


----------



## Litigatrix

fashion_guru86 said:


> I would be so terrified wearing this dress, praying that it wouldn't be windy



I have to believe *for purposes of my own sanity and respect for Fendi* that she has modified this dress, and it was originally intended to properly hide her woman-parts!


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## FENDIFAN

For some reason i can't load these pics any bigger.... but thats one of the Olsen's with a fortuny and Brooke Shields with a green spy.


----------



## lightblue84

PAMELA ANDERSON


----------



## Saich2

oceancitygirl said:


> Ashley


 





Someone tell me about this lovely bag, can you still get it and how much is it sooooooooooo love it - the shoes are lovely to


----------



## baglady.1

SAICH - that is a Vintage FENDI Croc shopper/tote. If you find one in a boutique, vintage store or on ebay, they cost a mint since the Ashley sightings  ! My purse repair lady was redying a yellow Fendi vintage croc the other day - recoloring it black of course - looked a bit different, but similar. She was doing it for a hi end boutique in an upscale neighborhood & the boutique sales lady had indicated she felt it was worth $10K  ...I'm not so sure about that but who knows  ...


----------



## Saich2

Thanks baglady, not up on these bags at all. Must keep an eye out stunning bag


----------



## nerdbox01

hopefully not a repeat - I haven't looked at this thread in a while. I figure it's always nice to see a reminder anyway!


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## lightblue84




----------



## MzSHERRY

^^^ Great photos!


----------



## rainbow_rose

_*Lindsay Lohan.*_
_*xxxRosexxx*_
_*



*_


----------



## Pinkie

Does anyone know what style Pamela Anderson is wearing in post # 519?? I love the colour... one thing I will say about PA is she has great taste in handbags..


----------



## lightblue84

Pinkie said:


> Does anyone know what style Pamela Anderson is wearing in post # 519?? I love the colour... one thing I will say about PA is she has great taste in handbags..


IT'S THE SELLERIA LEATHER LINDA BAG $2170,00 ON E-LUXURY


----------



## BTBF

lightblue84 said:


> IT'S THE SELLERIA LEATHER LINDA BAG $2170,00 ON E-LUXURY


 

Wow $2K?. To be honest, I wouldn't pay $19.99 for this bag. I am sure the leather is nice, but the designer is nothing special.


----------



## baglady.1

BTBF -- You have to own one of these Sellerias, they are quite nice IMO . Think they are worth more than $19.99. But as with all Fendis, I'd try to buy one on sale .


----------



## BTBF

I am sure the quality is worth more than $19.99


----------



## Litigatrix

Carmen Electra in silver crossword platforms


----------



## H_addict

Pam Anderson


----------



## Pinkie

Thanks lightblue... I'd say it's worth $19.99..
& then some!


----------



## lightblue84

Pinkie said:


> Thanks lightblue... I'd say it's worth $19.99..
> & then some!


YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## indian_rose

Bollywood actress Aishwarya (Rai) Bachchan






india-forums.com


----------



## lightblue84

Wow! I Like Them Both! THANKS FOR THE PIC


----------



## RoseMary

more of aishwarya 











she's gorgeous.
</IMG>


----------



## RoseMary

oops, sorry for the huge pic.


----------



## lightblue84

* Rosemary *thank You So Much For The Pics


----------



## H_addict

Aishwarya is STUNNING!!! LOVE her candid style!


----------



## evychew

Ashley Olsen with her TDF vintage croc fendi tote. 

If I could only have one fendi, it'd be this one here.


----------



## evychew

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Penelope Cruz, with her TDF Spy bag.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*

*


----------



## kittyrong

Paris sure has a lot of Fendi


----------



## kittyrong

evychew said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker


 that's cute...if only I can see it better


----------



## H_addict

Another old pic of VB with her beloved Cherry SPY:


----------



## lightblue84

*paris Hilton














*


----------



## rainbow_rose

_*Delphine Arnault.*_
_*xxxRosexxx*_
_*

*_


----------



## H_addict

*Kim K:*


----------



## lightblue84

*Nicky Hilton*


----------



## Cherry44

Madonna


----------



## Cherry44

Victoria Beckham


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## H_addict

Cat Deeley


----------



## lightblue84

Hilary Duff


----------



## l.o.u.i.s.e

cat deely always has great bags and fashion!!!


----------



## karo

Jenny McCarthy at the LAX with what seems to be a Fendi Crossword Grande Net Bag.


----------



## gizmo1958

so I am trying to get a white spy and noticed the site diabro.net - anyone know if they are authentic?


----------



## baglady.1

gizmo1958 said:


> so I am trying to get a white spy and noticed the site diabro.net - anyone know if they are authentic?


Gizmo, this belongs in the Authenticate this Fendi Thread.  Also, if you do a search of the Fendi Forum threads, you will find out much about Diabro....


----------



## Karenada




----------



## Chessca25

um...can i ask a question...pam anderson--is she carrying real leather????? i thought she was like gung-ho PETA advocate??? i am confused...


----------



## Deco

FullyLoaded said:


> Lil Kim- Fendi dress


And Fendi Radio bag. I have this exact same bag. Too bad this scary person is carrying it.


----------



## H_addict

*Jamie-Lynn Sigler*


----------



## Lo14

Lala- MTV VJ
Eva- ANTM
Serena Williams
Holley Robinson-Pete


----------



## kneehighz

i want them all!


----------



## Lo14

I would snatch up the sequened one in a heartbeat (if I ever found it)!


----------



## kaye

Ashley Olsen

Does anyone know the name of this bag? it's TDF


----------



## Lo14

I came across this pic of Jennifer Lopez with a bright gold Spy bag. I've never seen this one before. This pic was taken in 2005, FYI.


----------



## fashionista36

wrong place


----------



## kneehighz

Not a celebrity but i love this pic so I wanted to share

oh and Kaye, thats a croc bag thats somewhere else on this thread..it's gorgeous isn't it? costs $$$$$$$$ though..


----------



## Bagged

kneehighz said:


> oh and Kaye, thats a croc bag thats somewhere else on this thread..it's gorgeous isn't it? costs $$$$$$$$ though..


What's a croc is how she paired that gorgeous bag with those two bit cheap dirty converse.


----------



## kneehighz

Bagged said:


> What's a croc is how she paired that gorgeous bag with those two bit cheap dirty converse.




theres another nice pic of that bag on pg 34


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sorry if some (or all) of these have already been posted.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Some more:-


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

And more:-


----------



## kneehighz

Thanks for the pics! Which one is paris carrying in the first one above? petrol?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

It looks like it - sorry, I can't get the picture any bigger.


----------



## H_addict

*Charlotte Casiraghi *


----------



## baglady.1

H_addict said:


> *Charlotte Casiraghi *
> 
> View attachment 211674


 
Wow! I have that bag (or a very similar one) --its a Selleria Mama Bag...fun collectors item. Mine is an older (vintage?) piece....Cool to see it on a celeb


----------



## kaye

kneehighz said:


> oh and Kaye, thats a croc bag thats somewhere else on this thread..it's gorgeous isn't it? costs $$$$$$$$ though..


 
thank you! i saw it.
gosh, this is the hottest bag in the WORLD.


----------



## H_addict

Alex Curran


----------



## Litigatrix

Lo14 said:


> I came across this pic of Jennifer Lopez with a bright gold Spy bag. I've never seen this one before. This pic was taken in 2005, FYI.



I think it's the gold python spy:


----------



## H_addict

An old pic of Ashley Olsen


----------



## lightblue84

Ashley Olsen


----------



## originallyxelle

i am in absolutely love with ashleys bag


----------



## amnA-

Hello Ladies this is aishwarya rai batchan -
it is our very own balck Fendi spy - im thinkin 

the former MISS WORLD and a very famous actor hollywood/bollywood - the guy is her husband - abhishek batchan -
this is her arriving at the cannes film festival this time around (taking time off her honeymoon )- i love her leather jacket and jeans look! 
enjoy!


----------



## kneehighz

^^ aww love her hair and glasses (ok lets just say face) in that second pic. I thought she had cognac though?


----------



## BTBF

I think it's dark chocolate.


----------



## amnA-

BTBF said:


> I think it's dark chocolate.



hmm i think it is most probably dark chocolate however there are some other pics where it looks BLACK - very decieving lol - it looks good though - and so does she !! *sigh*


----------



## kneehighz

What?! That's dark chocolate? I thought cognac was darker than chocolate (and I thought that ^^ was cognac because someone posted Aishwarya with her spy and labeled it cognac). Hmmm I think I like this color hmmmm..


----------



## amnA-

nope its def. NOT cognac - i thought it was black but now im pretty sure its dark brown -  veyr very nice colour - very rarely availible now i think ....


----------



## kneehighz

Yeah! Ok and don't mean to be annoying but just to make sure, there is only one chocolate color or chocolate and dark chocolate? The pictures of choc I'd seen before were so different..


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

i *think* there is only one, dark chocolate.  if you look at the second pic of her originally posted you can def see the color better.  i guess it depends on the lighting.  but i love her and think she is one of the most beautiful women in the world....


----------



## Litigatrix

There are two colors of brown: chocolate and cognac.  This one is chocolate.  Chocolate is darker than cognac.

There is also naturale/honey, but I consider this a tan rather than brown.

Chocolate, Cognac, and Honey are all "permanent" colors, meaning you can easily get them.  They are made every season and not limited.


----------



## kneehighz

Yeah thats what I thought, just thought choc was this weird color but now it definately looks yummy. Aish is supposedly *the most beautiful woman in the world*, aside from the fact she was once Miss world. That'd be a cool title..except for all the haters. When I was a kid I used to wish I'd get *noticed* by some famous designer in Europe to be the new face of his  label..you know how some models get rejected at first because they're not blond w/blue eyes and then they work in Europe and someone likes their  "flaws"? I was hopeful the new "fad" would be Indian (I'm Indian) yay! Oops gone off tangent again..*thanks for clarifying the colors! *


----------



## H_addict

Aishwarya Rai is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! LOVE the outfits in the pics posted above!!!


----------



## lightblue84

Paris Hilton


----------



## amnA-

Litigatrix said:


> There are two colors of brown: chocolate and cognac.  This one is chocolate.  Chocolate is darker than cognac.
> 
> There is also naturale/honey, but I consider this a tan rather than brown.
> 
> Chocolate, Cognac, and Honey are all "permanent" colors, meaning you can easily get them.  They are made every season and not limited.



hey im desperately looking to buy a chocolate fendi spy .. tried lookin in paris and london/manchester but no luck!! do temme where can i buy it ?? thnx


----------



## ali w

amnA- said:


> hey im desperately looking to buy a chocolate fendi spy .. tried lookin in paris and london/manchester but no luck!! do temme where can i buy it ?? thnx


 

*I believe there's one now on jomashop.com!!!!*


----------



## Litigatrix

ali w said:


> *I believe there's one now on jomashop.com!!!!*



the one on jomashop is actually cognac


----------



## Litigatrix

amnA- said:


> hey im desperately looking to buy a chocolate fendi spy .. tried lookin in paris and london/manchester but no luck!! do temme where can i buy it ?? thnx



i'd call a Fendi boutique that would do a charge-send to your country and ask them.  it should be easy for them to find one for you.  I'm surprised the Fendi boutique in Paris would not have one.


----------



## amnA-

Litigatrix said:


> i'd call a Fendi boutique that would do a charge-send to your country and ask them.  it should be easy for them to find one for you.  I'm surprised the Fendi boutique in Paris would not have one.



yeah i know - i even checked the fendi boutique in the galleries lafayyete - selfridges esq. departmental store -
strange!!


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## amnA-

ok now ive even checked friozeri.com rafaello network - where else to look , and ofcourse ive checked blue fly and elux !


----------



## ali w

amnA- said:


> ok now ive even checked friozeri.com rafaello network - where else to look , and ofcourse ive checked blue fly and elux !


 
*Barneys has a brown one on sale but I don't know if its chocolate or cognac:*
*http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&prodIndex=403&listSize=432&categoryId=357034*


----------



## lightblue84

*mel B






*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby




----------



## amnA-

Ok ladies - here is a pic of shilpa shetty and her sister -
her sister is wearing zucca spy and she seems to be wearing a B- Bag .. gold in colour ..

umm i don really like the zucca on her though - as mentiones before i saw shilpa sporting a tribal spy in a shopping mall in the uk and wasnt impressed then either lol! -


----------



## lightblue84

ashley olsen


----------



## chessmont

amnA- said:


> hey im desperately looking to buy a chocolate fendi spy .. tried lookin in paris and london/manchester but no luck!! do temme where can i buy it ?? thnx



I just got one in Chocolate from Diabro.net.  Good price, too!


----------



## katyxb

Aly and Aj


----------



## katyxb

Amanda Bynes


----------



## katyxb

Korean actress Han Chae Young


----------



## katyxb

Korean actress Park Si Yeon


----------



## Lo14

lightblue84 said:


> ashley olsen


 
Anyone know where you can buy these??? 

I like!


----------



## beastofthefields

*Oh dear.  Just goes to show, a little bit of extra pocket money - doesn't = style!!*

*What's wrong with this? I'll point out.....*

*1: Dress is way too tight *
*2: Puts me off my Fendi's now coz she just makes them look cheap and nasty.*





lightblue84 said:


> *mel B*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H_addict

I haven't checked this thread in a while! Thanks everyone for posting new pics!


LOVE how Shilpa and her sis decided to wear Fendi bags!

Han Chae Young looks great with her denim spy!

Ashley O's clutch is beautiful!


----------



## GyrlLayney

BTBF said:


>


 
What a stunning woman - with a stunner of a Spy!  I'm gonna have to start saving my pennies for this one...


----------



## smalinee

Thanks for posting therese incredible pic. I love them.


----------



## divingcandie

chessmont said:


> I just got one in Chocolate from Diabro.net. Good price, too!


 

Sorry for the off topic, but I'd like to know the way you paid them.  Did you do the wire transfer or pay by your card?  Also did you pay any custom or tax at all?  (I'm planning to get MJ bag from them but I prefer to pay by using my card cause I'm afraid of fraud.)  TIA.  
Lookng forward to hearing from you.


----------



## kneehighz

why does hers look so good!!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84

*jenny mccarthy*


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

i love jenny mcarthy!! i didn't think that bag would be cute, but she holds it well!


----------



## Lo14

The one and only Halle Berry:





Strictly fab!


----------



## Nefredity

Lo14 said:


> The one and only Halle Berry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly fab!


 
I think that a YSL tribute tote NOT Fendi!!


----------



## aliceali

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## beastofthefields

Misc celebs


----------



## beastofthefields

More Fendi.


----------



## beastofthefields




----------



## beastofthefields

I love her


----------



## beastofthefields

Kanye Wests girlf.


----------



## beastofthefields

two more...


----------



## baglady.1

This sort of shopping style is a little over the top for me!    But I do like her B Bag


----------



## kneehighz

beastofthefields said:


> Kanye Wests girlf.



WHOA that is HUGE!


----------



## kneehighz

^^ and LOL at her...attire. I've seen people in their prom dresses or wedding dresses everywhere from grocery stores to clubs to malls.


----------



## caruava

Yeah and it looks like she is buying cleaning products. I hope she changes out of the dress before she does that...


----------



## lightblue84

foxy brown


----------



## lightblue84

Jenny mccarthy


----------



## kneehighz

lightblue84 said:


> Jenny mccarthy




OMG I just bought the same dress at Nordies a few days ago when it was released! So WEIRD. I've never seen a celeb wear something *I* have. I feel ***special***. It looks cuter on me than her though


----------



## lightblue84

*nicky Hilton*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Lisa Marie Pressley.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## menond

amnA- said:


> Hello Ladies this is aishwarya rai batchan -
> it is our very own balck Fendi spy - im thinkin
> 
> the former MISS WORLD and a very famous actor hollywood/bollywood - the guy is her husband - abhishek batchan -
> this is her arriving at the cannes film festival this time around (taking time off her honeymoon )- i love her leather jacket and jeans look!
> enjoy!



eh, her outfit is a little homely.  in  fact, shek looks a lot chicer. 

however, i love that she's got a spy bag!  it looks good on her!


----------



## lightblue84

BEYONCE'


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I want that clutch soo badly!! does anyone know what its called?? I love that style!


----------



## PrincessMe

omg jess looks so hot here!!


----------



## Nefredity

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ I want that clutch soo badly!! does anyone know what its called?? I love that style!


 
It's called Fendi Compilation bag.  I have three LOL


----------



## PrincessMe

thank you !! ur so lucky!!! gorgeous bag


----------



## mamasazkitchen

The compilation bags are in the outlets right now! I think they're in the $400 price range maybe less. They'll ship to you for $10


----------



## lightblue84

brooke hogan


----------



## kneehighz

^^ Oh wow I couldnt tell that was her.  I didn't need to see all that. What kind of fendi is that..almost looks like a versace!


----------



## Nefredity

kneehighz said:


> ^^ Oh wow I couldnt tell that was her.  I didn't need to see all that. What kind of fendi is that..almost looks like a versace!


 
It's Fendi compilation bag.  It's the same bag that Beyonce has in this page, except Beyonce is the clutch version.


----------



## LoveBolsas

Brooke looks gross when she over does it.
Bag is cute for like clubing.


----------



## lightblue84

PARIS HILTON


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Lo14

LOVE B's bag! What kind is it??? Anyone know?


----------



## kneehighz

Camoflage something bag..they have different versions of it in that size, never seen it in green..its on the neiman site I think.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Kim Stewart

(pic from gofugyourself)


----------



## Karenada




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wow beautifulbasics, you've been busy!  Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## superstar

Foxy Brown


----------



## superstar

Paris w/ Fendi scarf


----------



## kneehighz

Foxy browns spy looks...weird...


----------



## lhasalover

kneehighz said:


> Foxy browns spy looks...weird...


I think she is carrying it wrong. It is showing the backside of the bag.


----------



## Lo14

Kelly Rowland:


----------



## bagpunk

i like kelly's top. anyone know who made that?


----------



## scarlett_2005

Thandie Newton


----------



## scarlett_2005

Jessica Simpson with a Baby Spy.


----------



## kneehighz

beautifulbasics said:


>


What bag is that??


----------



## Lo14

Solange Knowles (and her son Daniel) with the To You Convertible bag:


----------



## babecakes

ashley olsen.


----------



## kneehighz

muhahah, never get tired of seeing that bag^^ Classic!


----------



## the swan

lightblue84 said:


> foxy brown


 
My Bag


----------



## scarlett_2005

Jessica Biel


----------



## scarlett_2005

Lilo


----------



## lightblue84

JAMIE LYNN SIGLER


----------



## RoseMary

lindsay lohan:


----------



## RoseMary

*Sharon Stone:*


----------



## kneehighz

ooh that's a nice bag on Stone. Anyone know what year its from?


----------



## kneehighz

Whoa sorry didn't realize the picture would resize that big^^


----------



## amnA-

lukin nice - at this age


----------



## ssmama

Awesome pics everybody. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Rihanna at American Music Awards, it's fendi but What the he** is she wearing?


----------



## lightblue84

purse_lover1988 said:


> Rihanna at American Music Awards, it's fendi but What the he** is she wearing?




I THINK IT'S ARMANI PRIVE', NOT FENDI


----------



## babecakes

ashley olsen.


----------



## kneehighz

I'd be so worried about my boobs falling out of those..


----------



## Moniq

Jessica Simpson


----------



## H_addict

Sophia Loren (Fendi luggage)


----------



## caruava

kneehighz said:


> I'd be so worried about my boobs falling out of those..



I wish I had that problem... but I never will.


----------



## baglady.1

kavnadoo said:


> I wish I had that problem... but I never will.


 
Forget the Boobs toppling out of the nothing garment ....I want Sophia's Problem! 






So many (FENDI) bags, so little time...


----------



## lightblue84

BEYONCE'


----------



## ch33klet

hi everyone, im new here...i'd like to know if there's anybody else who has the baby spy aside from jessica simpson?


----------



## baglady.1

ch33klet said:


> hi everyone, im new here...i'd like to know if there's anybody else who has the baby spy aside from jessica simpson?


 
Welcome to the Fendi Forum....did you mean celebrity or just pfers? Here is our members thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/baby-spy-club-please-join-post-your-pics-115546.html


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## RoseMary

nicky hilton:


----------



## Sweet_Luxury




----------



## H_addict

This pic of Ashley with her croc-embossed Fendi bag is absolute perfection!


----------



## Roxana

Paris with gold metallic Fendi B shoulder bag


----------



## Roxana

Fendi's wooly fringe and feather


----------



## Sophia

H_addict said:


> This pic of Ashley with her croc-embossed Fendi bag is absolute perfection!
> 
> View attachment 321780


 
She, and the bag, look drop dead-gorgeous!

STUNNING!


----------



## Roxana

victoria and winona


----------



## Roxana

And the olson twins with a spy
I love this one (but these girls just always seem to have the prettiest bags!)


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley olsen and ashley simpson


----------



## kneehighz

oh no you just reminded me of the hologram


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## lightblue84

cameron diaz


----------



## RoseMary

Horikita Maki


----------



## kneehighz

hahaah! His face^^!!


----------



## ValleyO

lightblue84 said:


>


 
This is perhaps the UGLIEST bag and the WORST outfit I've ever seen


----------



## Chessca25

sorry if posted already...Penelope Cruz


----------



## PrincessMe

love cam & her convertible bag!!


----------



## FASHiON_NYCBABE

Ashley Olsen





AJ Michalka


----------



## anisia

I have been searching for some pics that I saw once with Sharon Stone and her white mink fur bag.Can anyone send me the link, or some pictures? I am thinking on buying the bag, although I will probably have to take a life time credit. I only have one picture - the one that was on saks.com. If you have some other pics, just send them to me.

Ani


----------



## wentan

babecakes said:


> ashley olsen.


 
i love it!


----------



## anisia

can someone please let me know if you have the photos of sharon stone caring the fendi spy mink bag?


----------



## Chessca25

mandy moore and rose mcgowan @ fendi's baguette party this week


----------



## Chessca25

a few more also...


----------



## FullyLoaded

Cassie with her Fendi- is this bag still in stores?


----------



## Chessca25

Throwback- 2004, J.LO


----------



## gucci lover

On an American Eagle commerical set


----------



## coco900

frances bean cobain


----------



## Roxana

^Oh I likey, the B-mix in aqua!! The cobain's appear to have my taste in fendi bags, here's one of Courtney Love with the Bubble Chef (unfortunately you only see a bit of it..)

and Nicky Hilton with Fendi sunglasses


----------



## rosana84

FullyLoaded said:


> Cassie with her Fendi- is this bag still in stores?


*Hi I bought this bag last summer...I don't think you can get it anymore. I believe it was a limited edition.*


----------



## amnA-

i mentioned a long time ago tht i saw shilpa shetty with a tribal spy and i wish i had taken a picture.. well here she is somewhere else with the bag -


----------



## RoseMary

cassie:


----------



## [coco]

I love shilpa sheety!!! This woman is all class.... i adore her. Stunning...


----------



## beautifulbasics

kneehighz said:


> What bag is that??


 

Hello Kneehighz,

I am terribly sorry I can't be of more help!  I scan tons and tons...and tons of pics from various magazines.  I am not even sure what year/month/magazine this pic came from; I have a metallic silver/gold Fendi Spy bag...the tote bag within this picture appears to be made from the same logo fabric as what's on the inside of my metallic Spy.  best wishes, BeautifulBasics


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Fendi Spy Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Fendi "Olsen" Croc Tote*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Whew! 

I am not even half way through all of the Fendi pics I have....I will check back and post more...but, I just want to make sure I haven't stepped on anyone's toes by posting these here. best wishes


----------



## ruktam

H_addict said:


> *Tilda Sventon*




can anyone please tell me what size is this spy? it looks huge and the top flap is very big?


----------



## Chessca25

KEEP IT GOIN!  I love it!!!


----------



## Nefredity

Oh WOW...love all the pics beautiful basic... Thanks so much.  I'm wondering if you have a bigger pic of this one cause my is featured in the second pic (it-bags of the moment).


----------



## Saich2

Love these bags.......Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## baglady.1

ruktam said:


> can anyone please tell me what size is this spy? it looks huge and the top flap is very big?


*R*- you are absolutely correct about questioning her spy -- that is the very rare 2005 large spy (style 8BR512)-- FENDI only made them the first year.  The flap is much wider, also the "smile" edges on the flap are a little more extended than on the regular spy we know today. 

Haven't checked out this thread in a while....WOW!


----------



## ruktam

baglady.1 said:


> *R*- you are absolutely correct about questioning her spy -- that is the very rare 2005 large spy (style 8BR512)-- FENDI only made them the first year.  The flap is much wider, also the "smile" edges on the flap are a little more extended than on the regular spy we know today.
> 
> Haven't checked out this thread in a while....WOW!




thanks so much! I love that style...aloT!!!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

beautifulbasics said:


>


 
This Spy makes my HEART stop! Beautiful Basics - Thank you so much for these beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Saich2

I'm with you Bal., this is a Heart stopping bag, the colour is to die for


----------



## baglady.1

BalenciagaLove said:


> This Spy makes my HEART stop! Beautiful Basics - Thank you so much for these beautiful pictures!!!


And check out those amaaaazing matching heels


----------



## caruava

F***. I have to have those heels. They are so amazingly sexy...


----------



## Saich2

I know, Kavnadoo.......now why is it Fendi does not make bags and shoes like this any more


----------



## fatefullotus

You know what?  I think it's one of those shoes where you do have to have mile-long , tanned and trim legs to make the style look good.  That rules me out on all counts.  ush:


----------



## caruava

I called Fendi in Sydney and had a nice chat to one of the SA's who (to my disappointment) told me that that was old. I knew it was a long shot but with shoes as hot as that, there are many things I would do. Hehe.

Yeah I agree *saich*, I received the latest shoe catalogue and was really disappointed with the heels. I just want a pair of heels that are AMMMMMAZING.  As for you *fatefullotus* I am sure your legs would look great in those heels, there is always fake tan.


----------



## H_addict

Sharon Stone


----------



## amnA-

i love this bag -its so cute.. i guess good for evening too wht say!!??

plz tell wht its called..
btw this is urmila matonkar from bollywood -


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Kim K


----------



## amnA-

shilpa with the fendi belt


----------



## amnA-

shamita shetty shilpas sister and actor


----------



## amnA-

celina indian actor


----------



## beastofthefields

*isnt it supposed to be CELEBS and their Fendi's?*

*Whats with all the magazine images of just bags?  No relelvance to celebs????*


----------



## amnA-

^ im juss putting them for ref. sake and it is the bag the celeb is wearing not random images.. it was appreciated at other forums...if thers a prob mods plz tell me i wont put any  more..


----------



## beastofthefields

*sorry....no, it's me, I was in a really peed off bad mood yesterday (man trouble) and sorry - I took it out on you.  SORRY. SORRY.  xx  Sorry for being mean.  :s*


----------



## amnA-

beastofthefields said:


> *sorry....no, it's me, I was in a really peed off bad mood yesterday (man trouble) and sorry - I took it out on you.  SORRY. SORRY.  xx  Sorry for being mean.  :s*



i understand! but plz don't feel bad - its enough for me tht u realized wht u did.  have a good day now and hopefully no more man trouble for u! (inshALLAH - means if God wills )


----------



## H_addict

*Fabiola Beracasa *


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Amy Winehouse


----------



## beastofthefields

olsen with her loved Fendi


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

LiLo


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

aly & aj


----------



## beautifulbasics

pics from Sex & the City: the movie


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Fendi Bag - On Head


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## lightblue84

BB THIS IS A CELEBRITIES AND THEIR FENDI THREAD. IF YOU HAVE SO MANY MAGAZINE PICS TO POST START A NEW THREAD PLEASE.

:back2topic:


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

lightblue84 said:


> BB THIS IS A CELEBRITIES AND THEIR FENDI THREAD. IF YOU HAVE SO MANY MAGAZINE PICS TO POST START A NEW THREAD PLEASE.
> 
> :back2topic:


 

Hello,

Thank you for your message...I won't post anymore.  I had posted various celeb and magazine pics awhile back inquiring if this was okay in order to not step on any toes; I had received positive feedback and thought it was okay to share.  

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you kindly for your understanding.  I hope you have a lovely weekend.  

best wishes


----------



## baglady.1

lightblue84 said:


> BB THIS IS A CELEBRITIES AND THEIR FENDI THREAD. IF YOU HAVE SO MANY MAGAZINE PICS TO POST START A NEW THREAD PLEASE.
> 
> :back2topic:


 
ERRRRR :s 
I for One can't get enought of *Beautiful Basics* Blast of FENDI Fashion Pictures - some include celebs, some just models...:coolpics:
WHO gives a RAT's Ass what the thread is called, it is all the same vein - related Glam stuff - and I don't see a point of setting up a separate thread for Fendi Fashion Pix....:boxing: 
Quite frankly, I am not much interested in Celebrities...but the Fendis being shown off worn by beautiful (*or even not so beautiful...)*people -- that I wanna see 

JMO -- anyone else?     Its Ok if you think differently and want a different thread set up, but lets decide...


----------



## lightblue84

baglady.1 said:


> Quite frankly, I am not much interested in Celebrities...but the Fendis being shown off worn by beautiful (*or even not so beautiful...)*people -- that I wanna see
> /quote]
> 
> I DIDN'T MEAN TO BE RUDE. I JUST THINK THIS IS THE CELEBS AND THEIR FENDI THREAD. WE CAN START A NEW THREAD WITH THIS TITLE: FENDI MAGAZINE PICS. SO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE CELEBS PICS YOU CAN CHOOSE.


----------



## SweetyPie

Kary Ng - HK Singer


----------



## Chessca25

baglady.1 said:


> ERRRRR :s
> JMO -- anyone else?  Its Ok if you think differently and want a different thread set up, but lets decide...


 
I am with you BL...I think it is more convenient to have photos all in one place rather than have to jump threads to see celebs vs. non-celebs.  If they are all together,  we get to see everyone's (whether they are celebs or not) unique fashion ideas and how they pair that with their Fendi's!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your message...I won't post anymore.  I had posted various celeb and magazine pics awhile back inquiring if this was okay in order to not step on any toes; I had received positive feedback and thought it was okay to share.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you kindly for your understanding.  I hope you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> best wishes



nooooo, they are very nice and most of them w models and celebrities...so...keep posting please


----------



## peachiesncream

please keep posting. i enjoy seeing them  i see you post in alot of other forums too. yay for you. 



beautifulbasics said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your message...I won't post anymore. I had posted various celeb and magazine pics awhile back inquiring if this was okay in order to not step on any toes; I had received positive feedback and thought it was okay to share.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you kindly for your understanding. I hope you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> best wishes


----------



## lightblue84

Mischa Barton


----------



## baglady.1

OMG!! Gorgeous Baguette


----------



## caruava

lightblue84 said:


> I DIDN'T MEAN TO BE RUDE. I JUST THINK THIS IS THE CELEBS AND THEIR FENDI THREAD. WE CAN START A NEW THREAD WITH THIS TITLE: FENDI MAGAZINE PICS. SO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE CELEBS PICS YOU CAN CHOOSE.



If you don't mean to be rude, then you might not want to type in CAPS.


----------



## amnA-

Patent B Fendi Buckle Bag $1488 via BlueFly.
*Indian Actor Ameesha Patel*





*Indian Actor Katrina Kaif*.. with the oh so hot bag, and man, Saif Ali Khan (Indian Actor)


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Abby Clancy


----------



## lightblue84

mischa barton


----------



## amnA-

*Catherine Deneuve*


----------



## amnA-

*Bollywood Actor Sonal Chauhan*





..btw wht bag is this? i don think ive seen it b4


----------



## lightblue84

SHARON STONE


----------



## caruava

amnA- said:


> *Bollywood Actor Sonal Chauhan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..btw wht bag is this? i don think ive seen it b4



It's a bag de jour worn with the buckles differently.


----------



## law1005

kavnadoo said:


> It's a bag de jour worn with the buckles differently.


 
Do you know where I could find this bag and how much it retails for?


----------



## amnA-

^^ looks pretty hot like so..


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi spy clutch - olsen












sex and the city: movie


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi shoes

















kate bosworth


----------



## beautifulbasics

monica bellucci


----------



## beautifulbasics

miranda kerr






cannes2008 Aure Atika Judith Chemla


----------



## beautifulbasics

monica bellucci


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - Yvonne Scio


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - franka potente












cannes 2008 - Judith Godr&#65533;che


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - Judith Godr&#65533;che






























cannes 2008 - Lavinia Longhi






cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - sharon stone












beyonce - fendi compliation clutch






sienna miller


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

sex and the city prem


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Fendi Casa 2008 Guest Designer Series Launch Party


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## Karenada

beautifulbasics you are a superstar i enjoy every pics you post up, in this thread and the YSL. thanks.


----------



## amnA-




----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Christina Milian


----------



## amnA-

*Indian Celeb. Malaika Arora Khan*
Fendi Buckle Aviators


----------



## superstar

**


----------



## amnA-

*Aishwarya Rai*


----------



## fatefullotus

^--- She's such a stunning woman.


----------



## amnA-

^^ im thinking of starting posting abt her in the celeb. section..


----------



## bykimber

Paris Hilton and a patent fendi B


----------



## bykimber

Hilary Duff


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Couple more pics of Hilary...she has two of them!  LOL!


----------



## k-r3n

Another one of Hilary Duff


----------



## lvstratus

I love so much this new bag of Hilary! love it too much!


----------



## lightblue84

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## amnA-

*Indian Actor Kangana Ranaut*


----------



## amnA-

omg omg hotness!! plz tell me which scarf is this!!


----------



## lightblue84

REESE WHITERSPOON. I  HER STYLE


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## katyxb

Bernice Liu


----------



## katyxb

Charlene Choi


----------



## katyxb

Han Ji Hye


----------



## katyxb

Han Ye Seul


----------



## beautifulbasics

p.s. I have tons of Fendi pics to post (hopefully I will find the time soon)...get ready!  
best wishes and happy fourth of july!

fendi sunglasses - sharon stone


----------



## kiss_p

beautifulbasics said:


> p.s. I have tons of Fendi pics to post (hopefully I will find the time soon)...get ready!
> best wishes and happy fourth of july!


I've been missing your picutres.  I'm so glad you've got some for us!!!


----------



## Roe

khloe


----------



## aliceali

Lindsay


----------



## Tina_sue

Hilary really looks amazing!


k-r3n said:


> Another one of Hilary Duff


----------



## bykimber




----------



## scarlett_2005

Great pics everyone!


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## H_addict

Sharon Stone


----------



## candypants1100

great thread!


----------



## cherripi




----------



## H_addict

Angie Harmon


----------



## Sheena841

Solange Knowles
Courtesy of her fan website


----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor Jiah Khan...


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag shopping at Fendi


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

I apologize for taking such a long time to come back and post some pics!

Enjoy and best wishes, BeautifulBasics (Becky) 
































Fendi clutch - P cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

Fendi Spy Bag (baby/mini) - Cassie


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Fendi Belt - Madonna


----------



## beautifulbasics

Fendi Compilation Bag (L)


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Brand New Fendi Bag for AW 08/09...............*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Brand New Fendi Secret Code Bag for AW 08/09...............*


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi spy clutch with fringe







fendi spy bag (couture) - mischa barton


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi dress







fendi sweet box clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi skirt, etc.






fendi compilation clutch







fendi clutch, bracelet, etc. - claudia schiffer







fendi forever clutch, shoes, dress, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi forever clutch (sequin)













fendi clutch - mischa barton





​


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi clutch







fendi clutch, cage heel shoes, etc.














fendi clutch







fendi clutch







fendi clutch, shoes, etc. - mischa barton


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag (L) @ Fendi event/party with ice cream, etc!


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag - kate hudson


----------



## beautifulbasics

*fendi aw 08/09 ad set up.........*

*does anyone want me to post the new Fendi aw 08/09 ads within a new thread???  I usually do it within some of the others, but wasn't sure if you all were interested.*


----------



## beautifulbasics

new aw 08/09 tote - monica bellucci


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag






fendi bag (L)...same as modeled above


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi to you bag


















fendi to you clutch/bag - alex curran


----------



## beautifulbasics

more! fendi to you clutch/bag, belt, etc. - alex curran


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi spy bag clutch (R)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi spy bag/clutch







fendi spy bag/clutch with fringe













fendi sweet box clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi sweet box clutch - eve


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi sweet box clutch - sex & the city: movie


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi sweet box clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi love letters bag - lindsay lohan



















haylie duff


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag (R)





































fendi shoes (R)






fendi bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

from asian magazine/site


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag - p cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

I believe this is the Fendi "Olsen" Tote; these pics were taken prior to Fendi's release of the aw 08/09 collection of which offers a very similar tote to Olsen's........


----------



## beautifulbasics

Fendi dress, belt, etc. - Wu Peici












fendi shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag - p cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi clutch, etc.- charlize theron

























fendi clutch - p cruz







fendi clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi clutch - n richie (L)







fendi clutch - @ cannes 2008












fendi clutch (R)


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi clutch - c theron






fendi clutch - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi belt, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi dress - diane kruger












fendi bracelet, etc. (L)


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi secret code bag, boots, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi baguette clutch with fringe - olsen


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi belt (L), etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi cage heel shoes - mylene jampanoi


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi cage heel shoes - kate bosworth


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi clutch, etc.



















fendi clutch - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi compliation bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi compilation clutch - e mendez


















fendi compilation bag







fendi compilation bag (L) - fergie


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi baguette flap bag - olsen (R)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi forever clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi sweet box clutch on sex & the city: movie

































​
​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag - ctheron


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

​
​


----------



## beautifulbasics

​​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi dress - nicole kidman


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi sunglasses - monica bellucci






fendi bag - devil wears prada movie







































​
​


----------



## beautifulbasics

​​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

​​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi bag, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## rosana84

WOW!!! Great picturess!! Thanks for taking the time and posting them all


----------



## amnA-

BB u r too good!


----------



## lovingmybags

Thank you so much for posting bb!  Does anyone know the name of this one?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Roxana




----------



## baglady.1

*OMG!! Pink Croc!!!*


----------



## Roxana

^Gorgious, isn't it?! I keep coming back to drool over it myself! 
I saw a pink one (not croc though) for sale online today, but the croc is even more pretty IMO. Too bad it  will probably be a bit more expensive as well...


----------



## cherripi




----------



## Bentley4Bags

Roxana said:


>



This is it the one inspired by the Olsen Twins right? This bag is TDF!!


----------



## Katy

Hi everyone, I've been a member of the forum for a little while and I must confess have been doing a little lurking:ninja: but when I spotted this bag Heidi Montag was holding I had to make a post!
Does anyone know anything about it, price, colors???


----------



## Sheena841

The Kardashians


----------



## Sheena841

Rihanna


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Is that the croc or the basic leather?


----------



## Sheena841

futurerichGirl! said:


> Is that the croc or the basic leather?



Its basic leather


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi cage heel shoes - mischa barton


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi selleria/seleria bag - jess simpson







fendi secret code bag







fendi secret code bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi secret code bag, boots, etc.







fendi shoes







fendi compliation bag - jlo

























miss japan


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

fendi forever clutch






fendi forever clutch, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## caruava

I always wonder where you get all these beautiful pics *BB*, thanks for posting!


----------



## Sheena841




----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag with a gold spy (next to her bf)


----------



## bykimber




----------



## lightblue84

KIM KARDASHIAN


----------



## bykimber

Carmen's shoes


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## Simone-xoxo

Another pic of Kim Kardashian:




I LOVE her bag!


----------



## Sheena841

Kim Kardashian

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...ookbook/kim-kardashian-lax-8248-10preview.jpg


----------



## lightblue84

KATIE HOLMES


----------



## lightblue84

Katie holmes with her "secret code" again


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I would love to see the inside of the secret code bag.  Wonder why it's called that?


----------



## kiss_p

LOREBUNDE said:


> I would love to see the inside of the secret code bag. Wonder why it's called that?


 This is the inside as shown on the Saks website.  I don't know if the secret is in how it opens or the two pockets.


----------



## bykimber

Kim K and fendi shoes


----------



## lightblue84

Heidi montag


----------



## Swipetek

These are some intense photos.


----------



## Roe

cant see any thing


----------



## LOREBUNDE

kiss_p said:


> This is the inside as shown on the Saks website. I don't know if the secret is in how it opens or the two pockets.


 Oh, just catching this now!  The insides really cute! Another bag to add to my wishlist!


----------



## bykimber

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## amnA-

Pakistani Model/Actress Aminah Haq


----------



## bykimber




----------



## i_love_yorkie

kimora lee simmons


----------



## lightblue84

RACHEL BILSON


----------



## Abel1337

fendi? zomg these are sooo expensive!!


----------



## deelaa

Beyonce


----------



## bykimber




----------



## lightblue84

Nicole kidman


----------



## i_love_yorkie

lightblue84 said:


> Heidi montag


 i think she had a gold spy

hilary duff


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Superqueen

Paris Hilton


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian in Fendi boots


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Syrian First Lady Asma Assad (on the left) with her Fendi ....


----------



## alouette

Jessica Alba and Paris Hilton:


----------



## H_addict

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## PrincessMe

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## PrincessMe

Kim Kardashian


----------



## PrincessMe

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## PrincessMe

Jessica Alba


----------



## PrincessMe

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## amusic20

Marisa Tomei -- Fendi satin Borderline clutch


----------



## otilia

Alex Curran


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## bykimber

Kim Kardashian and Coleen Rooney with Peekaboos .. I start to really like this bag !


----------



## IFFAH

Brigette Lin's friend had a Fendi bag on the table


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress, Miriam Yeung


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen


----------



## IFFAH

@ Fendi F/W 09


----------



## IFFAH

Amy Winehouse


----------



## IFFAH

From: www.olsensanonymous.blogspot.com

Ashley Olsen


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen





http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=858048&stc=1&d=1250474001


----------



## karo

Madonna


----------



## IFFAH

Sharon Stone


----------



## IFFAH

JoAnna Garcia


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## Foxy9

Wow...Ladies can you please tell me which bag AND size jessica is carrying. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Tigger11

IFFAH said:


> Ashley Olsen


 
Love this bag, anyone know which it is and the price?


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## lightdays

PrincessMe said:


>



I have that same bag! Who's that btw?


----------



## vesna

Tigger11 said:


> Love this bag, anyone know which it is and the price?


 
twins tote, but rare in croc, ordinary leather is not so great, there is one gray on overstock, 1100

cheers, vesna


----------



## bykimber

WAG Coleen Rooney again !


----------



## JessieRose

bykimber said:


> WAG Coleen Rooney again !



Pregnant bellies are super cute! Fun peek-a-boo...my mom would love that!


----------



## stl

a Vietnamese model with Fendi Peek-a-boo


----------



## maria-mixalis

Fendi peek a boo!!


----------



## H_addict

Giovanna Battaglia w/Fendi Peek-a-boo


----------



## lightblue84

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luv those F E N D I bags.. stylish and fab


----------



## H_addict

Giovanna Battaglia (again!)


----------



## stl

Here's another picture of Giovanna and her Peek-a-boo


----------



## stl

Italian celeb Bianca Brandolini D'Adda and her peek-a-boo


----------



## White Orchid

H_addict said:


> Giovanna Battaglia (again!)


In every photo, the bag is seen hanging wide open!  Don't they close?  Personally I'd be worried of losing stuff this way.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

White Orchid said:


> In every photo, the bag is seen hanging wide open! Don't they close? Personally I'd be worried of losing stuff this way.


 this style must be carried open


----------



## bykimber

Ashley Tisdale shopping for a Peek A Boo !

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=tisdale121009_X17


----------



## albee

stl said:


> Here's another picture of Giovanna and her Peek-a-boo



her heel looks like its about to snap lol


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model with a great style(please let me know what style is it?)


----------



## IFFAH

Frida Gustavsson


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## queenlynn

Taiwanese singer Elva


----------



## PrincessMe

Jessica Simpson


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

natasha poly


----------



## stl

Giovanna
http://jakandjil.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/giovannacolorblock.jpg


----------



## Irissy

IFFAH said:


>



I LOVE THIS BAG!  What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Irissy

Irissy said:


> I LOVE THIS BAG!  What is the name of this bag?



Nevermind, I just found out.  It's their new "classico" bag.


----------



## dragonkicks

it is really hot here


----------



## fastball

This is cute!

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/chalermthai/topic/A9604024/A9604024-114.jpg


----------



## kiwijenny

mischa barton pulls anything off!


----------



## Jerrica

I love jlos clutch. I am regretting not getting it!


----------



## DisCo

Selita Banks


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## DisCo

Baby Spy


----------



## streghetta05

Chiara Ferragni, an Italian Blogger


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Ashley Tistale with her black Peekaboo


----------



## IrisCole

^^ I usually like the pee-a-book, but I think that it's maybe a little large for her.


----------



## dizchik

DisCo said:


> Selita Banks



Love how that baguette just pops out.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

IrisCole said:


> ^^ I usually like the pee-a-book, but I think that it's maybe a little large for her.



I like it on her. The size makes the bag youthful. She carries it well!


----------



## qhu

++


----------



## qhu

++


----------



## cottoncat

Seen in Just Jared December 17th . Fendi Peekaboo black Large


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Jennifer Garner loves her Peekaboo!

On December 23rd, CA.


----------



## blazedog

Fendi Zipit Messenger Bag


----------



## tiggernic

Rachel Roy and her Classico No1.... I love this bag!







_Courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## nath1

I love it too


----------



## **Chanel**

My first post in the Fendi forum . Normally, I'm not into Fendi bags but I'm starting to like the Silvana bags more and more. Not sure if I like the mix with gold and silver hardware though. 

Here's Sarah Jessica Parker with her son and a beautiful Silvana . I love the ones with the croc detail but I don't like the price of them, lol.


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl


----------



## DisCo

I love this bag worn crossbody!


----------



## minababe

her hair looks really bad. what happened to her??


----------



## baglady.1

OMG!! Absolutely Stunning Silvana!!


----------



## blazedog

minababe said:


> her hair looks really bad. what happened to her??



Maybe she's between pictures so she is giving her hair a rest. I'm in LA and my hairdresser always tells me stories about the terrible condition of the celebrity hair because they have to abuse it so much with all the color changes. Wasn't she dark hair for awhile - dying and stripping is really hard on hair. 

I also think constant extensions must be uncomfortable and they are also very hard on hair and can cause permanent baldness. Naomi Campbell has some scary shots of her scalp when the wind blows.


----------



## Petrova

Renee Zellweger had to cut off all of her hair for the very reasons you mention.


----------



## Petrova

I like SJP's scarf


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson with a 2Bag....love it!! I'm thinking of getting a green and black one but I wonder if it's as versatile as the more neutral combos


----------



## baglady.1

Love that bag -- Me Want!!


----------



## blazedog

I love the emerald green combination and think it would be as functional (if not) more than the blander color combos. Most women I know wear black or neutrals anyway so it's not as if the bag is going to clash with their clothing most of the time.


----------



## nath1

Hi ladies, 
I need your help pls. Could anyone help to identify Jessica sunglasses? 
I really cant guess 
Thanks


----------



## BDgirl

Fendi peekaboo on kim and blake


----------



## BDgirl




----------



## BDgirl




----------



## Luv2Shop1

Anja Rubik in Fall ad campaign...this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## tolliv

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Anja Rubik in Fall ad campaign...this bag is gorgeous!



This is stunning. I tore the photo out of a magazine and have been carrying it around all day.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^^ Isn't it? I went by the Fendi boutique at SCP in OC...they didn't have it yet. I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## llson

Just saw this bag in Allure Magazine in brown............gorgeous!!  Think the retail is $2450.


----------



## blazedog

Is this an older style?


----------



## DisCo

Leann Rimes


----------



## Prada_Princess

Frida Gustaavvson


----------



## yirayira

I love fendi..


----------



## designergab

Love the SJP bag .. Wow!


----------



## bbaagg

look good


----------



## chanel123456

PrincessMe said:


> Kim Kardashian



Damn she has no class. Back in the days She was just a prettier version of snooki


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez 
credit: zimbio


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez
> credit: zimbio



Loving her look!


----------



## Prada_Princess

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez
> credit: zimbio



J-Lo looking great


----------



## Flip88

June Ambrose


----------



## Babi

More pictures of Giovanna Battaglia wearing peekaboo (different sizes and colors). Love this woman's style


----------



## Babi

And, since I'm not expert, you can probably recognize this Fendi bag (I saw it in the magazines, but ignore the name)


----------



## jazmini

Babi said:


> And, since I'm not expert, you can probably recognize this Fendi bag (I saw it in the magazines, but ignore the name)


Chameleon


----------



## Babi

I'm still debating with myself if my medium peekaboo is too big on my frame and so I look at pictures of other women carrying her (but I believe all of them are taller than me...)
Sharon Stone
the model Bianca Balti
Delfina Delettrez Fendi
Monica Bellucci

And Leighton Meester with a lovely mini in yellow


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna is all smiles as she touches down at LaGuardia Airport in New York after flying in from New Orleans. Rihanna spent the previous weekend in New Orleans where she performed at Brad Pitt's benefit concert billed as 'A Night to Make It Right'. credit: zimbio


----------



## alisonanna

Garance from The Sartorialist
Silvana


----------



## blazedog

Gorgeous bag but not with a yellow blouse


----------



## jessie6668

Jessica Alba
look at her baby, super cute!


----------



## mona_danya

Some Fendi Anna pics:


----------



## PrincessMe

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 
OmGosh love this look


----------



## Andy Garcia

blazedog said:


> Is this an older style?



Is actually available at stores now I just saw it at fendi caesars las vegas


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## bobobob

Giada De Laurentiis credit zimbio


----------



## fumi

Eva Longoria







credit: bauer


----------



## Just_C

Eva Longoria always wears it right! Love her style!


----------



## fumi

Katherine Heigl






credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Mary-Kate Olsen - wearing Fendi shoes credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends the Viktor & Rolf Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week at Espace Ephemere Tuileries on March 3, 2012 in Paris, France. (Fall 2012) credit: zimbio, vogue


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof credit: diary of the coveteur


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: justjared


----------



## niclo

Blake Lively and Fendi


----------



## niclo

More Chameleon carriers:
Emma Stone
Jessica Hart
Kylie Minogue
Monica Bellucci
Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## Luv2Shop1

2Jours Elite tote
Kiera Knightly, Tilda Swanson, Sarah Jessica Parker, Kate Moss and Tea Falco


----------



## hrhsunshine

Model with the Chameleon


----------



## hrhsunshine

Shu Pei with Chameleon


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo credit: oliviasstyle


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## cocosapphire

Pamela Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Ramona Singer


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

^view of Sofia Vergara's monogrammed 2Jours


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## Andy_Sach

Sunisa Jett, Thai Actress @ Fendi event


----------



## kj865

beautiful


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl's mom credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dree Hemingway credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde
(Source: Venturini/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credi: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony


----------



## bobobob

Lori Loughlin credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ali Lohan credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## Xuxu

bobobob said:


> Sharon Stone


Sharon is looking a bit like Madonna these days...


----------



## Xuxu

Babi said:


> More pictures of Giovanna Battaglia wearing peekaboo (different sizes and colors). Love this woman's style


her style is amazing


----------



## Xuxu

bobobob said:


> Olivia Palermo credit: oliviasstyle


beautiful bag


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credt: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss wearing Fendi fur coat credit: zimbio


----------



## BDgirl

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 1994265



This peekaboo is gorgeoussss!!


----------



## bobobob

Sasha Alexander credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez in SS13 RTW


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi attends Kenzo fashion show as part of Pitti Immagine Uomo 83 at Mercato Centrale on January 10, 2013 in Florence, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez wearing a Fendi dress


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi:  Fendi gown and bag.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz wearing Fendi studded patent leather heels in  March 2013 InStyle-Magazine
Credit: backseatstylers


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi with Fendi handbag at the Berlin Film Festival


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton (shoes)


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington


----------



## dfry

Toni Garrn wearing Fendi sandals in February 2013 Vogue Mexico


----------



## dfry

Sui He wearing Fendi in March 2013 Vogue China


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Fendi shoes in Purple Fashion Magazine


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Fendi in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Elle Fanning with Fendi bag in New York Magazine
Credit styleite


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Estelle credit: zimbio


----------



## marria

scarlett_2005 said:


> since we have a thread with celebs and their vuittons. I thought it would be fun to have a thread with celebs and their fendi's.
> 
> style-spotlight.net/blog/wp-content/biggwen.jpg
> 
> gwen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwen again



cute!!!:d


----------



## marria

bobobob said:


> paris hilton (shoes)



love the wallet!!!


----------



## marria

dfry said:


> eva longoria



i really like the fendi logo!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland attends the Sixth Annual ESSENCE Black Women In Hollywood Awards Luncheon at the Beverly Hills Hotel on February 21, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alice Eve


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leonetta Fendi  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## dfry

Carolina Thaler wearing Fendi in March 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Jenna Ushkowitz wearing Fendi jacket


----------



## dfry

Jessica Pare in March 2013 InStyle US


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo in Fendi at the Dior show in Paris 
Credit style.com and rcfa


----------



## dfry

Estelle Yves wearing Fendi in Feb 2013 L'Officiel Netherlands


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wen Ju in Feb 2013 Elle France


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount in Feb 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit modelsrule


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Fendi 2Jours bag during Milan fashionweek 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Delfina Delettrez Fendi 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz in March 2013 Harpers Bazaar UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi  credit: zimbio


----------



## weekender2

Is that a fendi bag too or no? ^^


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner Fendi dress 
Credit outfitidentifier and justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Winslet wearing Fendi in April 2013 Harpers Bazaar UK 
Credit smartologie


----------



## dfry

Olivia Wilde wearing Fendi shoes in The Hollywood Reporter 25 Most Powerful Stylists
Credit thehollywodreporter


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wearing Fendi pants at her book signing 
Credit outfitid and stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba not just wearing Fendi pants, but also her orange jacket 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wearing Fendi shoes 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kelly Rowland with Fendi bag 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Fendi 2Jours bag with her initials
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wearing Fendi top and pants 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Williams wearing Fendi sunglasses 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo at the Chloe 60th Anniversary celebration in Paris 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo with Fendi 2Jours Elite bag
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Emilia Clarke in Fendi shoes
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington wearing Fendi in May 2013 InStyle  
Credit fahionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria wearing Fendi FS5175 sunglasses at the Chateau Marmont on April 26 in Hollywood 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Fendi Jelly Flat Thong Sandals in Mykonos, Greece April 27 
Credit starstyle


----------



## steph22

Tina Simpson (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## rdsayles

dfry said:


> Kerry Washington wearing Fendi in May 2013 InStyle
> Credit fahionbombdaily


Classy and timeless!


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz wore Fendi dress and shoes at the 2013 Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas May 19 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel with Fendi Resort Flap Clutch at the Canal + TV event at the Cannes Film Festival May 20 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wore Fendi at the Champion For Children Award Ceremony, hosted in her honour, at the Hyatt Regency Greenwich in Connecticut
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon with Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Shopper while shopping at Whole Foods in Westwood, CA May 22 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele with a Fendi bag at the unveiling of the redesigned Aqua Star Pool at The Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, May 22 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel with Fendi Mini Mia bag in New York City May 29 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger with Chameleon mini messenger.


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller has Fendi Vanity Bag with Tom Sturridge at the 69th Annual Theatre World Awards at the Music Box Theater June 3 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria in New Orleans May 31, in town for the wedding of Lake Bell and Scott Campbell 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel with Fendi Daisy Beaded bag in New York City June 5 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele at the 2013 Chrysalis Butterfly Ball on Saturday (June 8) in Los Angeles 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## dfry

Sarah Jessica Parker carries a Fendi bag with Matthew Broderick and son James at the 'Charlie and the Chocolate Factory' Press Night at The Theatre Royal, Drury Lane on June 25
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Rosario Dawson


----------



## bobobob

Allison Janney


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Christa B Allen


----------



## bobobob

Carina Lau


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Gastineau  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosario Dawson


----------



## bobobob

Rosario Dawson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Africadunn1

scarlett_2005 said:


> Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hailey Duff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo again


Fendi has suck classic pieces. I miss my spy bag!


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ali Lohan


----------



## Karen_Cruz

scarlett_2005 said:


> Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hailey Duff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo again


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lala-purse

loved Rihanna's fendi clutch, but i am unable to find it may be its no longer available.


----------



## Lala-purse

sorry to mention that in was in fendi monogram print. also if some one can tell me the price plz


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Leonetta Luciano Fendi tatler


----------



## bobobob

Juno Temple tatler


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Giulia Michelini tatler


----------



## bobobob

Singaporean actress Fann Wong tatler


----------



## bobobob

Alma Jodorowsky tatler


----------



## bobobob

Phoebe Collings James and Portia Freeman tatler


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## bobobob

Tallulah Harlech


----------



## bobobob

Marisa Berenson


----------



## bobobob

Linda Caridi


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress/singer  Huang Yi


----------



## bobobob

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## bobobob

Fann Wong


----------



## pegilola

More time in this forum make me feel so curious  to buy many bags where "Fendis" printed on it.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## Sariina

Love Kate's Fendi luggage!


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Bensimon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen zimbio & style.com


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Salpa zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss (fur coat)


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker purseblog


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Liu Wen vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Mol vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Julie Henderson vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth


----------



## bobobob

Elisa Sednaoui zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Director Luca Guadagnino facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Tea Falco facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Anna Foglietta facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Actress Tang Yi Xin twitter/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Actress Cao Xiwen


----------



## bobobob

Actress Huang Yi


----------



## bobobob

Actress Chen Zihan


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Elena Radonicich zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Giulia Bevilacqua zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Camilla Filippi zimbio


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## mstran87

Dara (1st pic) and CL (2nd pic) from 2ne1


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Crawford zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## princevinceno1

That's beautiful lucky you!


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Giovanna Battaglia facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Kristina Rihanoff


----------



## ivyv1880

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Peaches Geldof


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Italian actresses Claudia Pandolfi & Giulia Bevilacqua facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova facebook/fendi


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## bobobob

Teri Hatcher


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Luisa Ranieri facebook/fendi


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi and Anna Dello Russo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo zimbio


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## KRZE1234

steph22 said:


> Kate Bosworth
> 
> View attachment 2447154






Hello there. What is this bag called?


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## cinful

Cheryl Cole


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## Perfect Day

Caroline de Maigbet in a Fendi mink coat ( &#9829; ).


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Jeffersonglade

being thread with celebs and their vuittons it would be a fun to have a thread with celebs and their fendi's.


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## Cocobear

steph22 said:


> Jessica Biel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515100




I love Jessica's bag, can someone tell me what's the name of the bag? Is it still available?


----------



## Cocobear

bobobob said:


> Anna Dello Russo zimbio




 Love her bag and the little monster! So cute! She always have nice mini bags that I love!


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chua with her new Fendi foxy bag! Not sure if she actually qualifies as a 'celebrity' to be honest - forgive me if not.

Credit her IG account @ec24m


----------



## ASCResale

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> 
> View attachment 2530233


Love the tourjours! White is perfect for spring.


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## AEGIS

steph22 said:


> Pixie Lott
> 
> View attachment 2541946





love this clutch!


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Leah Weller


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## crystallngg

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/79/88/1f/79881f5484fc30bbcf271de2090b47e2.jpg

this is the petite right?


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## soblue

eeew bad picture of Cindy Crawford. She definitely look better than that and is aging beautifully


----------



## soblue

I am so in love with the 2Djours Bag and the 3Jours bag. I love how Kate Upton rocked the same bag different ways. The initials on the luggage tag adds great personalization and it's girlie.


----------



## Lena186

soblue said:


> i am so in love with the 2djours bag and the 3jours bag. I love how kate upton rocked the same bag different ways. The initials on the luggage tag adds great personalization and it's girlie.



+1


----------



## soblue

Lena186 said:


> +1


 
Hi Lena! I'm new to teh board I have no idea what that means, lol


----------



## Lena186

soblue said:


> Hi Lena! I'm new to teh board I have no idea what that means, lol



Hi soblue! It just means that I agree with what you said. I.e plus one


----------



## soblue

Lena186 said:


> Hi soblue! It just means that I agree with what you said. I.e plus one


 
oooh gotcha!!


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zissman 
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Portia Freeman


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Kesha


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen (sunglasses) zimbio


----------



## Hev_97

steph22 said:


> Margot Robbie
> 
> View attachment 2573955



Please What is the name and size of the bag?


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> diane kruger
> 
> View attachment 2636702


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## amygrier

janice said:


> OMG!!!!!I nearly fell off my chair the white and red spy is totally pimp!!! I haven't seen that one yet. luv it, need it, want it, gotta have it.....thanks for the pics


I have the Fendi spybag! Love it!


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## authenticplease

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## authenticplease

And another of Gio


----------



## authenticplease

Delfina Delertrez Fendi

http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/06/jlo...19/party_pics_june_192014/Giovanna-Battaglia/


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-bags-anna-dello-russo.html/41

Anna dela Russo carrying a 'by the way'


----------



## authenticplease

ADR

Source same as above


----------



## authenticplease

Adr


----------



## authenticplease

And another of ADR


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen - Karlito bag charm


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kelly Preston


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Betsy Brandt


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Christa B. Allen


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Melissa Rivers


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni 
(Source: Vittorio Zunino Celotto/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## authenticplease

TBS blogger Chiara Ferrangi attends the Fendi show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 on September 18, 2014 in Milan, Italy. vogue.it


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.gettyimages.com/

ADR


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## authenticplease

Vogue.es

Giovanna Battaglia & ADR


----------



## authenticplease

Vogue.es

Giovanna Battaglia w/a By the Way in pink.....from Spring 2015 I think!


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## Lena186

authenticplease said:


> TBS blogger Chiara Ferrangi attends the Fendi show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 on September 18, 2014 in Milan, Italy. vogue.it



I love Ciara's style! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## authenticplease

ADR has carried her mini monster almost everyday.....

Buro24/7


----------



## authenticplease

Collagevintage


----------



## authenticplease

More from PFW of ADR 

Stylebistro


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 2785424



Great outfit!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## krawford

Yikes!! that bag!!


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo

Source:  http://www.gettyimages.com/


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo

http://www.gettyimages.com/


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.gettyimages.com/

Same fur booties


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.gettyimages.com/


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Lena186

authenticplease said:


> http://www.gettyimages.com/
> 
> Same fur booties



I like this outfit!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui (HK actress) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Photo from Joey Yung's (Hong Kong singer & actress) Instagram


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## Luxchic77

Photo from Joey Yung's (Hong Hong actress & singer) Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui (Hong Kong actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner (Karlito chain)


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner (Buggie charm)


----------



## babu88

Does anyone know about this Fendi purse? is 2 jours but has a triangle one the left concern the model no is 8bh250-v00? i recently saw it in century 21 but the thing is i am not sure if its real. thanks for your help.


----------



## bobobob

Hillary Scott zimbio


----------



## hiddencharms

Not recent pics, but CL (Korean singer/rapper) with By the Way & Bag bugs


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## hiddencharms

Song Mino


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## hiddencharms

Bae Suzy


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## ShannonBCE

I want the black Petite 2Jours so bad!


----------



## uhpharm01

Khole Kardashian


----------



## hiddencharms

Sandara Park


----------



## Summer_N

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


so beautiful


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Erykah Badu


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Rosario Dawson


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## authenticplease

Chiara from The Blonde Salad at NYFW


----------



## authenticplease

And another with Karlito & Chiara


----------



## authenticplease

NYFW Helen Bordman


----------



## authenticplease

W's Contributing Editor Giovanna Battaglia attends the Fendi Celebration Dinner of the Flagship Store Opening at the Park Hyatt New York on February 13, 2015 in New York, United States. zimbio


----------



## authenticplease

Another of Gio


----------



## moonxit7

I love Fendi Peekaboo!


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## authenticplease

Ago there from NYFW of Chiara.....w/a micro and a mini Karlito


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Petra Nemcova
> 
> View attachment 2895588



Love how vivid this BTW is


----------



## hiddencharms

Taeyang


----------



## hiddencharms

Anna Dello Russo's custom Peekaboo.. OMG! Too cute!!


----------



## authenticplease

hiddencharms said:


> Anna Dello Russo's custom Peekaboo.. OMG! Too cute!!


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## authenticplease

Nssmag


----------



## authenticplease

Nymag


----------



## authenticplease

Fabsugar

ADR


----------



## LOUKPEACH

authenticplease said:


> Nymag


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Leigh Lezark


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## authenticplease

A few of Chiara from TBS at MFW....


----------



## authenticplease

And another.....


----------



## authenticplease

Close up of bag & Karlito.....


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease

Loving the micro peekaboo....especially in mint green! Also fromTBS.....


----------



## authenticplease

Close up of the fun micro!


----------



## LVLux

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> credit: zimbio



Does anyone know if this is a large or medium that Jennifer is wearing?


----------



## LVLux

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> credit: zimbio





hiddencharms said:


> Anna Dello Russo's custom Peekaboo.. OMG! Too cute!!



Is this a medium or Large? 
TIA


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



Gosh I LOVE her mink coat!


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## Perfect Day

Kris Jenner,

Dailymail


----------



## Lisa4

love the fendi spy


----------



## nsiu

Kendall Jenner and her Karlito key chain


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 2956034


Such a beauty


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo in NYC. 

(April 6, 2015 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## authenticplease

Con't


----------



## authenticplease

(Cont)


----------



## authenticplease

And this one is of her luggage in her apt foyer......from popsugar.com


----------



## authenticplease

Not me.....or my photo.....from popsugar.com too but I love the bag & shoes


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## Luxchic77

Kendall Jenner, Instagram


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## Dirtygate

Luxchic77 said:


> Kendall Jenner, Instagram
> View attachment 2964749



Those furry shoes are easily stained. I wouldn't purchase a pair.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kendall Jenner, Instagram
> View attachment 2964749


Love mini peekaboo in the background


----------



## authenticplease

Eva Chen

Source: Tim Regas


----------



## dangerouscurves

authenticplease said:


> Chiara from The Blonde Salad at NYFW




I love Chiara's style!!!


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn and Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## ayumiken

Blake lively wears fendi peekaboo bag in Paris


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ayumiken said:


> Blake lively wears fendi peekaboo bag in Paris


I don't like big bag but Blake makes this Peekaboo looks gorgeous!


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## Heidisaddiction

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 3047119



That petite is the perfect color. She has the best bag collection. &#128525;


----------



## Heidisaddiction

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



I want this in black so bad.  Such a nice big bag.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

steph22 said:


> Margot Robbie
> 
> View attachment 3049414



Margot looks like she has had good use of her bag. You always see her with it she must love it. &#128522;


----------



## HoyaLV

ayumiken said:


> Blake lively wears fendi peekaboo bag in Paris



She's such a pro at matching soft pastel colors!


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 3059111



That shoulder strap is just.....I want!


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## jazmini

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 3071511



Is this the Mini size?


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 3071511


----------



## buonobi

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 3071511



The whole look is just perfect..


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Model Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## authenticplease

Adr


----------



## authenticplease

ADR w/studded baguette


----------



## authenticplease

Rita Ora


----------



## authenticplease

Ondrina Hardin


----------



## authenticplease

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Chelsea Leyland


----------



## missmoimoi

authenticplease said:


> Rita Ora




Isn't her bag a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily?  I bought one but returned it (remorse fully)


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> isn't her bag a dolce & gabbana miss sicily?  I bought one but returned it (remorse fully)


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 3129529



Yes, but she's carrying a Fendi pompom key chain.


----------



## authenticplease

Nyfw......

(I thought this was a blogger I recognized but it's not......her look is too fun not to share though)


----------



## authenticplease

Blogger Chiara from The Blonde Salad......


----------



## authenticplease

And another of Chiara from TBS....


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Clara Paget


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Anna Dello Russo
> 
> View attachment 3145708


----------



## authenticplease

LOUKPEACH said:


>



Editor at large for Vogue Japan........always fabulous, fun, and over the top


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Clara Paget
> 
> View attachment 3137778



Her vest is so fun! However I'm not a fan of the StrapYou on a micro PAB.......


----------



## authenticplease

A couple of more of Reese with her gorgeous 2Jours....

http://www.gettyimages.com/


----------



## LOUKPEACH

authenticplease said:


> Editor at large for Vogue Japan........always fabulous, fun, and over the top


I see


----------



## authenticplease

Blogger Julia from galmeetsglam

http://galmeetsglam.com/2015/10/sweater-season/


----------



## authenticplease

Closeup of her gorgeous bag!!


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## HermesVersace

steph22 said:


> Penelope Disick
> 
> View attachment 3160788




This is adorable!


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Sharon Stone



I love her NK Beyas


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Jessica Alba
> 
> View attachment 3173825



Thanks for posting, steph22!  I always get excited seeing the StrapYous in action


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

authenticplease said:


> Thanks for posting, steph22!  I always get excited seeing the StrapYous in action




No problem, as soon as I saw it I had to post [emoji6]


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Fergie
> 
> View attachment 3186198



Oooooo......I love Fergies blue monster tote!


----------



## authenticplease

Emma Ciufa (editor at Bazaar)


----------



## steph22

Tyra Banks


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora



Oooohhhhhh, a StrapYou!


----------



## hoching_yiu

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora



I'm in love with the strap you and the bag! May i ask what is the name for this bag????


----------



## dhankhim

hoching_yiu said:


> I'm in love with the strap you and the bag! May i ask what is the name for this bag????




it's called the dot.com bag. it is part of the spring summer 2016 collection. should be hitting the stores very soon.


----------



## hoching_yiu

dhankhim said:


> it's called the dot.com bag. it is part of the spring summer 2016 collection. should be hitting the stores very soon.



Wow thank you!! It looks gorgeous and functional!!


----------



## steph22

Bip Ling


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## meigui23

fall in love with Fergie's look, she is amazing


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo

Source: Pacific Coast News Online


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Simpson


----------



## dangerouscurves

miriammarquez said:


> Jessica Simpson




She looks good there!


----------



## loves

dangerouscurves said:


> She looks good there!



ita 
she looks fab


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3249963


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

LOUKPEACH said:


>




Sorry attached wrong photo.


----------



## Christofle

Marcel Wanders with his shearling monster bomber jacket at a Christofle event.


----------



## miriammarquez

Shonda Rhimes


----------



## steph22

Natasha Oakley


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Natasha Oakley
> 
> View attachment 3251001


Wish I look this good with my messy hair lol


----------



## authenticplease

ADR

Source: Getty Images


----------



## authenticplease

ADR

Getty Images


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo

Getty Images


----------



## authenticplease

Another of ADR from Getty Images


----------



## Flip88

authenticplease said:


> ADR
> 
> Source: Getty Images
> 
> View attachment 3253568



Love this!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Flip88 said:


> Love this!!!



Me too!  The bag, the charms, the boots:firlsigh:.....and the coat!  That coat really appeals to my inner self........(reality is I have no where to wear it plus it is normally way too warm where I live)


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo

Source:  whowhatwear


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone' daughter Sophia


----------



## authenticplease

miriammarquez said:


> Tamara Ecclestone' daughter Sophia




So cute!  From that sweet smile to the Mickey & Minnie shoes[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## steph22

Victoria Baker-Harber


----------



## authenticplease

steph22 said:


> Victoria Baker-Harber




Love the entire look.....but especially those shoes!


----------



## authenticplease

Khloe 

Architectural Digest


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## flo

authenticplease said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> Source: Pacific Coast News Online
> 
> View attachment 3220642


Can someone I'd the shoes? Thanks


----------



## miriammarquez

flo said:


> Can someone I'd the shoes? Thanks



The shoes are Sol Sana Tabbie Wedge

https://www.shopbop.com/tabbie-wedg...131624-Star+Style&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.7131624

You can go to http://www.starstyle.com/olivia-palermo/ and see links to things Olivia and other celebrities wear as well.


----------



## flo

miriammarquez said:


> The shoes are Sol Sana Tabbie Wedge
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/tabbie-wedg...131624-Star+Style&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.7131624
> 
> You can go to http://www.starstyle.com/olivia-palermo/ and see links to things Olivia and other celebrities wear as well.


Thanks


----------



## authenticplease

From matchesfashion email


----------



## authenticplease

Trying again with a photo of my phone.....determined to get that bag and monster in the shot!!


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Trying again with a photo of my phone.....determined to get that bag and monster in the shot!!


----------



## authenticplease

Anh from 9to5chic


----------



## authenticplease

Close up of Anh


----------



## authenticplease

Leigh Lezark MFW

Source: sakspov


----------



## authenticplease

Chiara from The Blonde Salad

Source: sakspov


----------



## authenticplease

Leigh Lezark MFW

Source: youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

ADR MFW

Source: youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

Chaira TBS

MFW

Source: youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

Eleonora Carisi MFW

Source: youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

Giovanna Battaglia

MFW

Source: youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

ADR MFW

Source: youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

ADR MFW

Source:  youngjun koo


----------



## authenticplease

Blogger Anh from 9to5chic


----------



## authenticplease

9to5chic


----------



## authenticplease

9to5chic

I'm really loving this micro PAB!


----------



## authenticplease

And another of Anh from 9to5chic!


----------



## authenticplease

And I'm obsessed with this easy off duty look!

9to5chic


----------



## Chloe302225

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## miriammarquez

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## miriammarquez

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Mariapia

Jennifer0618 said:


> Hello.You may see many new Fendi bags at
> 
> http://www.itpurse.com/handbag/fendi/fendi-bag.html
> 
> itpurse.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/e9c3970ab036de70892d86c6d221abfe/h/-/h-fesasu20601ms-k1.jpg




This site sells fakes.[emoji35]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> This site sells fakes.[emoji35]




I reported this [emoji4]


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Ella Catliff


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Sai Bennett


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin

View attachment 3431667


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

North West


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Caroline Vreeland


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lala Rudge


----------



## steph22

Frances Bean Cobain


----------



## l0veileen

*Anna Dello Russo*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3473765



*Bella Hadid*


----------



## l0veileen

*Candela Novembre*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Chiara Ferragni*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Vita Sidorkina


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo
Source: Splash News


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Maria Victoria Dragus


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Melissa Rivers


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Kristie Alley


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a Spring 2016 Mini Python Peekaboo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Emily Blackwell


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

A$ASP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## authenticplease

OneMoreDay said:


> Queen Rania of Jordan.
> View attachment 3592408



So classy & stylish............❤


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a Fendi 2Jours.


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo at the Fendi show in pre-fall Fendi❤❤❤❤



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Source:Getty Images


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## authenticplease

Elsa Hosk w/her Chameleon ❤




Source AKM-GSI


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## authenticplease

Veronika Heilbrunner at MFW




Source: Tim Revas/@wheresmydriver


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Hayley Atwell


----------



## authenticplease

The Momager....while I'm not a Kardashian fan, I do enjoy seeing Kris carry fantastic bag too.


----------



## authenticplease

OliviaPalermo.com


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## steph22

North West


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Troian Bellisario


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Isabelle Huppert


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## SamanthaNicoleBagLady

Has anyone seen pics of a celebrity wearing this particular Fendi Alligator Limited Edition bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Alligator-Spy-Bag-Limited-Edition-Very-Rare-/112426648194


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan with a Peekaboo.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss Universe, Pia Wurtzbach.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jewellery designer, Delfina Delettrez carrying a piece from FW17.


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## l0veileen

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Perfect Day

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## Prada_Princess

Roxy Jacenko with her Fendi scarf. I love this outfit.


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pia Wurtzbach.


----------



## authenticplease

Olivia Palermo







Source:  Getty


----------



## l0veileen

Kristina Romanova


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## authenticplease

Gigi Hadid

Source Getty Images


----------



## authenticplease

Gigi Hadid

Source Splash News


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## authenticplease

Caroline de Maigret

Source:Harpers Bazaar


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## steph22

Cailin Russo


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Perfect Day

Gigi Hadid on a Fendi mink and astrakhan from 2017.


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## authenticplease

Candice Bergen in Home Again

screenshot from Trailer


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan wearing a jacket by Fendi.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Eve


----------



## bobobob

Amber Rose - sandals


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan with a whipstitched python Peekaboo.


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kaia Gerber


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania carrying a quilted Dotcom while touring the Louvre Abu Dhabi with His Majesty, King Abdullah II.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Farrah Abraham


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## mdb6000

*Greta Gerwig In Fendi – 2018 Critics’ Choice Awards*


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Caroline Vreeland


----------



## steph22

Shea Marie


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon

View attachment 4001083


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Sofia Richie
> 
> View attachment 4006827


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Skyler Samuels


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Ella Eyre


----------



## steph22

Tallis Storm


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wendy Williams - Fendi dress


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Martha Stewart


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Kroy Biermann


----------



## bobobob

Sinitta


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones (1999)


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tiadsle


----------



## steph22

Tara Lipinski


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Eva LaRue


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## l0veileen

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Jodi Anasta


----------



## steph22

Olympia Valance


----------



## steph22

Fashion blogger Nadia Fairfax


----------



## steph22

Mavournee Hazel


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Toni Braxton


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

A$AP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Farrah Abraham


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Winnie Barlow


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Alexa Dell


----------



## steph22

Erica Pelosini


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Kim Turnbull


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Flip88

Chiara Ferragni wearing a Fendi mink coat.


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Ariana Grande


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Melody Thornton


----------



## bobobob

Anna Eberstein


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lot


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner instagram/kyliejenner


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Lilly Becker


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Wright


----------



## bobobob

Melody Thornton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kieran Shipka


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese singer Jolin Tsai


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Timber


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi (right)


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## bobobob

Yara Shahidi wearing Fendi Couture dress


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo (boots and top)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## mvvrati

Looks really great


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## bobobob

Danai Gurira


----------



## bobobob

Ebonee Davis


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Melody Thornton


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## bobobob

Nina Agdal


----------



## bobobob

Ebonee Davis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Crews


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Silvia Venturini Fendi


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi


----------



## bobobob

Jasmine Sanders and Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Winnie Harlow


----------



## bobobob

Mia Goth


----------



## bobobob

Susan Sarandon


----------



## bobobob

Chanel Iman


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Amber Rose


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi


----------



## bobobob

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Nina Agdal


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker in #BaguetteFriendsForever ad campaign


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** (coat)


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## bobobob

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## bobobob

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Amy and Aya Suzuki


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## bobobob

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## bobobob

Heart Evangelista


----------



## bobobob

Jason Momoa


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Bonet zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## bobobob

Linsdey Wixson


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Cohan


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicky Minaj


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Tina Knowles


----------



## steph22

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Zara Larsson


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Pip Edwards


----------



## steph22

Lindy Klim


----------



## steph22

Yan Yan Chan


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Céline Dion


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Melody Thornton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones and her daughter Carys.


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky zimbio


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Mabel


----------



## steph22

Khloé Kardashian


----------



## shopingisfun

Keyshia Kaoir


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Ruby Mae


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Vittoria Ceretti


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj (Elle magazine)


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Joanna JoJo Levesque


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Diana Agron


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Hartley


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Halle Bailey


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Anna Vakili


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones with daughter Carys for a Fendi campaign shot in Rome.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Elen Rivas


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobby Brown


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

NeNe Leakes


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Anna Konkle


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jacob Elordi


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Shannon Hamilton and Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Katherine Langford


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Lila Flowers


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jacob Elordi


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Joanna JoJo Levesque


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow – Grazia Italy Magazine


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid - Grazia Italy Magazine


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid - Grazia Italy Magazine


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber - Grazia Italy Magazine


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Kaitlynn Carter


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Andi Dorfman


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## BBBagHag

Deleted


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Claire Sulmers


----------



## steph22

Skai Jackson


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Ruby Mae


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Italian actress Anna Foglietta


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Francesca Allen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Francesca Packer


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Shayna Taylor


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Sutton Foster


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

True Thompson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Erielle Reshef


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Angie Kent


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts – Vogue Australia (April 2021)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Portia De Rossi


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Taraji P Henson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Milet Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## songan

Sunmi (이선미) South Korean singer & performer:


----------



## songan

Ellie Delphine (model and fashion writer)


----------



## songan

BERLIN, GERMANY - JULY 15: German actress and fashion writer, Sonia Lyson, wears a total Fendi look. (The stripped cropped button up top, beige shorts, First bag, necklace, earrings, body suit, and First heels blend seamlessly into a chic ensemble).


----------



## songan

Amanda Chaang (曾伊敏?) TV media presenter/influencer 
Jon Chua JX (蔡坚信) singer/actor 


Fendi Vertigo collection (Summer 2021)  
https://www.instagram.com/p/COw9bSghK1-/


Fendi First collection (Fall 2021) 
including earrings, ready-to-wear knit top, ready-to-wear skirt


Tom Ford Limited Edition Rose Prick collection makeup
Fendi sweaters and pink baguette purse 
@amanda_chaang


----------



## songan

Megan Pormer 
Miss Dubai, Model, Influencer, Bioengineer PhD (in-progress)


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## songan

Gülnezer Bextiyar (گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار), also known as Gulinazha (古力娜扎), is a Chinese actress and model of Uyghur ethnicity. Her earrings and leather goods are from the Fendi First collection. She's wearing clothes from Fendi Ready-to-Wear Fall/Winter 2021-2022. 




^ Fendi First Small (Code: 8BP129ABVEF0NYJ )
Fendi Karligraphy Boots (Code: 8W8177AGDVF18ZI )
Fendi O'Lock Earring (Code: 8AH290B08F0CFK )
Fendi Shirt (Ready-to-Wear Catalog, Runway Look 4)
Fendi Shorts (Ready-to-Wear Catalog, Runway Look 4)

SOURCE: Vogue, lujuba.cc, Weibo


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Tommy Dorfman


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei 
*宋妍霏
FENDI 2021-2022 READY-TO-WEAR*




*FENDI WAY*
*Fashion Show sunglasses*
Code: FOL002V1PF1FV2
$390.00

*O’LOCK SINGLE EARRING*
*Gold-color earrings*
Code: 8AH290B08F0CFK
$260.00

*O’LOCK CHOKER*
*Gold-colored choker*
Code: 8AH316B08F0CFK
$980.00




*TOP*
*Pink mohair top*
Code: FZX706AHE4F1ENM
$950.00

*SKIRT*
*Pink mohair skirt*
Code: FZQ638AHE4F1ENM
$1,450.00

*TIGHTS *
*Pink nylon pantyhose*
Code: FXZ528AHS1F0M0W
$260.00





*FENDI FIRST
pink mink high-heeled sandals*
Code: 8R8212AHGHF1FFZ
$1,750.00

FENDI FIRST monogram bag in larger size with strap has not been released yet on the official USA Fendi website (as of 8/4/2021).

SOURCE: wakwab, weibo, instagram


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## songan

Meghan Pormer, model, Miss Dubai, TV host, lifestyle brand/entrepreneur, bioengineering PhD (in-process)


----------



## steph22

Dorothy Wang


----------



## songan

Besties Wang Guan & Tang Yan (Tiffany Tang)


----------



## songan

Gretchen Barretto " La Greta " is a 51 year old former Filipina actress and the wife of business giant Tonyboy Cojuangco.


----------



## songan

Irene Kim wears head-to-toe F/W 2021-2022 Fendi.


----------



## songan

Albanian-British singer/songwriter* Rita Ora *wears an entire look from Fendi F/W 2021.




Fendi Way Sunglasses
Fendi O’Lock Choker
Fendi O’Lock Necklace
Fendi First Bag
Fendi Wool Coat
Fendi Cashmere Sweater
Fendi Satin Shorts


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## songan

40 year old actress Kim So-Yeon ( 김소연 ) wore FENDI Red Silk & Wool Dress $2,950 in Penthouse, Season 3, Ep 9.


----------



## songan

Who: Park Joo-Mi ( 박주미 ) as the character Sa Pi-Young
What: FENDI Peekaboo Essentially ($4,400 USD/₩ 4,975,388.00/MYR 18,319.40/IDR 63,622,020.00)
Where: Love (Ft Marriage and Divorce) 결혼작사 이혼작곡, Season 2, Episode 7




CREDITS: fendi.com, @kdrama_fashion


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## songan

*SEO YE JI *wears the FENDI nightgown in IT'S OKAY TO NOT BE OKAY, episode 14. 
The favored frilly dress comes from Fendi's Pre-Fall 2020 collection.



Then at the 56th Baeksang Arts Awards held last June, *Kim Da Mi* ( 김다미 ) graced the red carpet and received the Best New Actress award for Itaewon Class, clad in the same ivory frock.* Who wore it better?*




SOURCES: TvN, FENDI, ANDMARQ_ENT, gettyimages


----------



## songan

*Olivia Culpo*


Fendi Moonlight Saddle Crossbody Bag
Christopher Esber Cropped Tie Tee
Christopher Esber Loophole Tie Skirt


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji *( 서예지 ) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong in the TV series IT'S OKAY TO NOT BE OKAY ( 사이코지만 괜찮아 ). For episode 9, she wears Fendi ready-to-wear.




SOURCE: 








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

songan said:


> *SEO YE JI *wears the FENDI nightgown in IT'S OKAY TO NOT BE OKAY, episode 14.
> The favored frilly dress comes from Fendi's Pre-Fall 2020 collection.
> View attachment 5163404
> 
> 
> Then at the 56th Baeksang Arts Awards held last June, *Kim Da Mi* ( 김다미 ) graced the red carpet and received the Best New Actress award for Itaewon Class, clad in the same ivory frock.* Who wore it better?*
> 
> View attachment 5163424
> View attachment 5163418
> 
> SOURCES: TvN, FENDI, ANDMARQ_ENT, gettyimages






SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Lily Aldridge* wears the pink Fendi Spring 2020 Sweater. Seo Ye Ji and Lily Aldridge are sweater twins (see #2761).





Bvlgari B.Zero1 18 Kt Rose Gold Hoop Earrings
Bvlgari B.Zero1 18 Kt Rose Gold Bangle Bracelet
Bvlgari B.Zero1 18 Kt White Gold Bangle Bracelet
Bvlgari B.Zero1 18 Kt Yellow Gold Bangle Bracelet
Bvlgari B.Zero1 Rock Necklace with 18 Kt Yellow Gold Pendant with Studded Spiral, Pave Diamonds on the Edges and 18 Kt Yellow Gold Chain
Bvlgari Icons Tubogas Chocker
Bvlgari B.Zero1 Three-Band Ring in 18 Kt Rose, White and Yellow Gold.
Bvlgari B.Zero1 Rock Four-Band Ring in 18 Kt Yellow Gold with Studded Spiral and Pave Diamonds on the Edges
Bvlgari B.zero1 Four Band Ring in 18 Kt Pink White and Yellow Gold

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*Olivia Culpo *(goodbye leggings, hello bicycle shorts!)


SOURCE:








						8 Stars Slaying In Bike Shorts & Heels: Kim Kardashian & More
					

Bike shorts may be a casual athletic look, but some of our favorite stars have made them a bit dressier by pairing them with heels!




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## songan

*Alessandra Ambrosio *wears Fendi Summer 2021 Ready-to-Wear:
*

*
*DRESS
Light blue silk dress*
Code: FDB502AF7MF1D3B
$5,200.00

*

*


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon* *(김체온)* "SHASHA"  


Fendi sweater and Fendi monogram scarf


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak


----------



## songan

*Lee Da Hee*  (이다희) - Korean actress and model


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts in Vincenzo (빈센조). In episode 1, she wears Tiffany earrings with a Fendi bag. 

1. Tiffany T-bar earrings
2. Fendi Peekaboo Iseeu medium bag


----------



## songan

Im Jin-A (임진아) otherwise known as *NaNa* (나나)
actress, model, singer, former member of After School K-pop group


----------



## songan

*Irene Kim (아이린)* - model and entrepreneur
Fendi Baguette


----------



## songan

*Kim Seo Hyung* (김서형) wears the Fendi Essentially Peekaboo bag in episode 8 of Mine, a Korean drama about the lives of three women within the chaebol Han family, owners of a business conglomerate.


----------



## steph22

Josie Canseco


----------



## songan

FENDI Men's Fall Winter 2021 

이민호


----------



## songan

*Kim Hee-Sun *(김희선) wore a NEW season FENDI Hat ($920) & Mini Sunshine Shopper ($1,590) in Honeymoon Tavern, episode 2. Honeymoon Tavern is tvN's newest reality show, where celebrities host events and prepare accommodations for newlyweds.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## songan

*Karen Wazen Bakhazi *(كارن وازن) - Lebanese-British fashion entrepreneur, socialite and commercial model


----------



## songan

*Nicola Anne Peltz*  - American actress


Fendi Brown Pique Jersey Dress (Code: FDB915AGTSF1EPS)
Fendi First Small Bag (Code: 8BP129ABVEF15KR)
Fendi Ff Earrings (prior season item)
Fendi First Leather High-Heeled Sandals (Code: 8R8212NA7F148R)



ID Credit: songan
Source: Vogue and Instagram


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## songan

Actress *Zeng Li* (曾黎) wears FENDI Fall/Winter 2021-2022 ready-to-wear and FENDI fashion jewelry.
Do you prefer this dress on Zeng Li or Nicola Peltz (post #2,779)?



SOURCE: weibo.com/zengli


----------



## songan

Actress *Jiang Shuyi* (江疏影) is captured inside Beijing airport.
She styles her Fendi knit dress with a leather jacket and suede thigh high boots.




SOURCE: inf.news


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Hofit Golan


----------



## songan

*Song Hye Kyo *(송혜교) shops at Fendi.


----------



## songan

*Kim So-yeon* (김소연) wears Fendi leather duster coat and Fendi Peek-a-boo in the cheesy Korean melodrama Penthouse, Season 3, episode 18.

Single Breasted Leather Coat
Peekaboo Iseeu East-west


----------



## songan

Im Jin-A, known as *Nana* (나나), is an actress, professional performer, and ex-member of K-pop group After School.


----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun-Jin *(서현진) carried a FENDI Medium Peekaboo X-Lite ($4,200 USD) in tvN's You Are My Spring episode 12.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## b=inka

steph22 said:


> Shay Mitchell
> View attachment 4769213


Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## songan

Zoia Mossour, V Management fashion model, wears FENDI Fall 2021 RTW with FENDI Baguette and Fall 2021 boots.

*TOP
Pink mohair top*
Code: FZX706AHE4F1ENM
$950.00

*SKIRT
Pink mohair skirt*
Code: FZQ638AHE4F1ENM
$1,450.00 

*ETC...



*
Source: IG@zoiamossour


----------



## songan

Natalia Verza is wearing a FENDI Fall 2021 polka dot dress.


----------



## songan

The elegant Chinese actress Zeng Li (曾黎) wears FENDI Fall 2021 RTW (dress, tights, boots, jewelry) with her black FENDI First Bag.





SOURCE: weibo@zengli


----------



## songan

Socialite Tamara Kalinic dresses up in FENDI to explore the FENDI pop-up store inside Harrods this Fall 2021.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jordan Alexander


----------



## steph22

Maddie Ziegler


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen Bakhazi (كارن وازن)


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne @ 2021 Milan Fashion Week



She's wearing FENDI look 8, but with the coat from look 4.


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen Bakhazi (كارن وازن) @ 2021 Milan Fashion Week 
She was invited to view the FENDI runway show.


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen Bakhazi (كارن وازن) @ 2021 Milan Fashion Week
She was invited to view the FENDI runway show.


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragni @ 2021 Milan Fashion Week
FENDI Runway Show Guest


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## songan

The last day of Milan Fashion Week...
Leonie Hanne, Karina Nigay, and Mary Leest


Photographer: Irina Tascheva #MFW


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Lee Da Hee (이다희)


SOURCE: twitter.com/leedaheeglobal, m.blog.naver.com


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

Rita Ora


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Betty Wu (吴宣仪) is head-to-toe in Fendi F/W 2021.


----------



## songan

Singer Kong Xue Er (孔雪儿) of The9:


----------



## songan

45 year old Chinese movie star Zhao Wei (赵薇):


----------



## songan

Choi Ji Woo (최미향) acts as hotel heiress Yoo Se-young on the TV series Temptation《유혹》. Se-young takes a Fendi Peek-A-Boo bag with her whilst shopping in episode 9.


----------



## songan

Jourdan Dunn -


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

Neelam Gill


----------



## songan

Karina Nigay


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## songan

Lucy Hale


FENDI Silk Cardigan in Rose


FENDI Silk Skirt in Rose


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne
The Fendi Peek-a-boo has its' own bag.


----------



## steph22

Christina Ricci


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Lareina Song also known as Song Zhu Er (宋祖儿):




SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## songan

Jordan Alexander


----------



## songan

Uyghur actress Gülnezer Bextiyar ( گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار ), also known as Gulnazar (古力娜扎), models for the Fall 2021 Fendi Peekaboo capsule.


----------



## songan

Yasmin Wijnaldum


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## songan

Actress Song Hye-kyo (송혜교)
FENDI Fall/Winter 2021-22: Peek-a-boo Capsule Collection



SOURCE: IG@ellekorea


----------



## songan

Hyun Ji Shin (신현지) - high fashion model


----------



## songan

Tugba Kement was captured wearing her Nanushka orange knit sweater, Nakd beige pants, and a vintage Fendi mini orange bag.
It looks like she's ready for autumn in Hamburg. Coral, warm beige, and light brown are all colors which suit her Spring complexion (warm light pink skintone with warm brown eyes and hair).
**


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic bought from the new FENDI x Skims Capsule collection.


----------



## songan

Actress Zhang Meng-er


----------



## songan

Kristin Davis wears a Fendi Basket Bag whilst acting as Samantha in the SATC spinoff show And Just Like That...


SOURCE: www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fashion/what-to-wear/g37057394/and-just-like-that-style-fashion


----------



## steph22

Ella Eyre


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》.
The drama is all about three youths striving for success in the fashion industry. In episode 9, he wore a FENDI Multicolour Prince of Wales check blazer.



SOURCE: www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Tiffany Young - Korean-American singer and former member of SNSD
Fendi Peekaboo Capsule Collection & Fendi Fall/Winter 2021 Ready-to-Wear


----------



## songan

Camille Charrierre


----------



## steph22

Usher


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## songan

Kim Kardashian West in the leather dress from the new FENDI x Skims Capsule collection:


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Tamara Alfadi landed on the cover of Elle Arabia November 2021.
Fendi x Skims Collaboration and Fendi Peekaboo Capsule:


----------



## songan

Sofia Richie




Fendi Kan I Tappetino Velvet Shoulder Bag
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## songan

Natalia Verza wears sunglasses, a white wool turtleneck pullover with long sleeves, a blue rectangular monogram printed bag with golden buckle from Balmain, a pastel pale blue mini skirt from Balmain, high monogram logo heels fluffy sandals shoes from Fendi, on October 11, 2021 in Paris, France.


----------



## songan

Demi Moore


----------



## songan

Singer Kelly Chen (陳慧琳) "Diva of Asia"


----------



## songan

Actress Sarah Jessica Parker wears on the FENDI Baguette Nano Bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



on set of the Sex and the City spin-off series And Just Like That...


----------



## songan

Sarah Jessica Parker of Sex and the City and And Just Like That... wore Fendi haute couture to pose for an editorial in the upcoming Vogue, December 2021 magazine. Photographer Daniel Jackson had her pose in the streets of NYC and in front of a "green screen".




SOURCE: https://forums.thefashionspot.com/t...arah-jessica-parker-by-daniel-jackson.405692/


----------



## songan

English actress Helen Flannigan


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Christina Ricci


----------



## songan

Khloe Kardashian


Fendi Velvet Belt Bag and Fendi x Skims Onsies


----------



## steph22

Maddie Ziegler


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Christina Ricci


----------



## steph22

Pryanka Chopra Jonas


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## Tyler_JP

The always chic Sofia Coppola with her Peekaboo...


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Miss Fame


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Didi-Stone Olomide


----------



## steph22

Camille Razat


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris


----------



## Crystal007

steph22 said:


> Lady Mary Charteris
> View attachment 5321407



Cute bag!


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Olympia Valance


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Haddish


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Madeline Holtznagel


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Wayne Rooney


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Agnetha Fältskog


----------



## steph22

Letitia Wright


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## poleneceline

Tiffany Young


----------



## poleneceline

WJSN Bona


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## so_sofya1985

steph22 said:


> Bella Thorne
> View attachment 5438644


Love the bag! But also love the trousers - anyone knows where they are from?


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## poleneceline

Kang Hyewon


----------



## poleneceline

LE SSERAFIM Kazuha


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## steph22

Melanie Blatt


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Linda Evangelista


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Grace Jones


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Imman Hammam


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Emma Brooks


----------



## steph22

Lila Moss


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Miriam Leone


----------



## steph22

Veronica Ferraro


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Karen Wazen


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Emily Carey


----------



## Tyler_JP

Italian beauty Vittoria Ceretti...


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Sophia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Camilla, The Queen Consort


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## HAZE MAT

One of the finest uses for Fendi ever. Wearing Fendi labeled nylon stockings over your head.




The item in question: https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/a.../tights-black-nylon-stockings-fxz528a7yff0qa1

From the album cover for Supreme Blientele- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supreme_Blientele


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## PRinLA

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> View attachment 5379369


OMG a Spy! I sold mine many years ago and now deeply regret it


----------



## steph22

Parker Noriega


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Sarita Choudhury


----------

